# In memoria di Maria.



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Se ne stava lì, in piedi, di fronte a quel vecchio specchio ingiallito dal telaio di legno, crivellato dalle tarme. La stanca luce fioca di una vecchia candela, illuminava la piccola stanza da letto che si trovava sul lato est della grande casa. Sparpagliati sul pavimento, gettati alla rinfusa, c’erano libri di matematica, di geometria, di letteratura inglese, d’arte moderna, di musica barocca e di filosofia. La lettura, era il vero amore di Maria. Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, rivelandogli, come per incanto, paesaggi pieni di meraviglia, mondi inattesi e storie avvincenti di eroi e di seducenti eroine. Anche ora, dritta in piedi, nuda, davanti allo specchio, Maria leggeva. Leggeva sé stessa. Soppesava e misurava. Soppesava ogni grammo del suo corpo ridotto ad uno straccio lacerato e misurava ogni centimetro della sua pelle sofferente e biancastra. Da mesi, oramai, non faceva che questo. Non sapeva proprio più che fare. Quella grammatica e quella sintassi della carne, pur ridotta al minimo, non le piacevano. Quel _testo_ fatto di ossa e sangue, le sembrava davvero troppo pesante. Troppo presente. Troppo ingombrante. Bisognava alleggerirlo, consegnarne, almeno una parte, alla non presenza, al _non essere_. Annullarlo. C’era un solo modo per farlo: _digiunare_. La mortificazione della gola, l’avvilimento della fame, era la strada da percorrere e, quando necessario, vomitare, rivoltare lo stomaco, rovesciarlo. Quella che un tempo era una dentatura perfetta, oggi, appariva completamente sgretolata, scavata, logorata. Il sorriso di Maria, era il sorriso di una vecchia strega. Ma che importava? L’importante era correggere quella partitura stonata, quella musica disarmonica, quell’ eccesso di note carnali dissonanti messe nel modo sbagliato, nel punto sbagliato, ad occupare una spazio sbagliato. Ma non c’era niente da fare; quel “_troppo_” non voleva cedere! la battaglia, sembrava persa. La sconfitta si mostrava, lì, in quell’immagine riflessa dal vecchio specchio ingiallito, conficcato in un telaio di legno, diventato pasto per le tarme. Nonostante gli inumani sacrifici di Maria, l’_essere_ non si lasciava domare ed era sempre troppo presente, troppo partecipe, troppo attuale. Quel corpo, nella sua superflua vitalità, si ostinava con la sua presenza, ad ingombrare, irriducibilmente, lo spazio, ad occuparlo, a insudiciarlo, a imbrattarlo. Uno spazio sporco. In fin dei conti, pensava Maria, non vorrei altro che essere come quella vecchia candela. Consumarmi, lentamente, ridurmi, diminuirmi, rimpicciolirmi fino al punto da poter librarmi nell’aria, con un soffio di vento. Quella candela, che in cambio, per giunta, prodiga la luce. Trasformare l’essere in un bagliore raggiante, splendido e radioso. La materia, buia ed ingombrante, che si tramuta nella leggerezza di un raggio di luce. Quest’idea, quest’ossessione, s’impadronì di Maria e la condusse, prendendola per mano, alla completa negazione dell’essere. In una tersa serata primaverile, Maria rinnovò il suo corpo in un sacro cero. Scese nel cortile della vecchia casa e si diede fuoco. Bruciò, lentamente, svogliatamente, in silenzio. Tutte quelle parole sgrammaticate, quella incerta sintassi carnale, quelle note d’ossa e sangue in lacerante disaccordo, si fecero luce, sfavillio, lucerna del desiderio di immaterialità. Finalmente, lo spazio era sgombro, netto, svuotato, liberato, ripulito. Finalmente, la buia ed ingombrante pesantezza della materia era cessata. Quel foglio di carne si dissolse ingollato dalle fiamme. Ogni centimetro di quel testo denso, dolente, inerte e pesante, venne revocato in fumo. Non rimase, di Maria, che la luce, in viaggio verso l’infinito, verso chissà quali occhi che, ora, potranno leggere un testo leggero e fugace. Lieve come un raggio di sole nel cielo primaverile. 
Come voleva Maria.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Se ne stava lì, in piedi, di fronte a quel vecchio specchio ingiallito dal telaio di legno, crivellato dalle tarme. La stanca luce fioca di una vecchia candela, illuminava la piccola stanza da letto che si trovava sul lato est della grande casa. Sparpagliati sul pavimento, gettati alla rinfusa, c’erano libri di matematica, di geometria, di letteratura inglese, d’arte moderna, di musica barocca e di filosofia. La lettura, era il vero amore di Maria. Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, rivelandogli, come per incanto, paesaggi pieni di meraviglia, mondi inattesi e storie avvincenti di eroi e di seducenti eroine. Anche ora, dritta in piedi, nuda, davanti allo specchio, Maria leggeva. Leggeva sé stessa. Soppesava e misurava. Soppesava ogni grammo del suo corpo ridotto ad uno straccio lacerato e misurava ogni centimetro della sua pelle sofferente e biancastra. Da mesi, oramai, non faceva che questo. Non sapeva proprio più che fare. Quella grammatica e quella sintassi della carne, pur ridotta al minimo, non le piacevano. Quel _testo_ fatto di ossa e sangue, le sembrava davvero troppo pesante. Troppo presente. Troppo ingombrante. Bisognava alleggerirlo, consegnarne, almeno una parte, alla non presenza, al _non essere_. Annullarlo. C’era un solo modo per farlo: _digiunare_. La mortificazione della gola, l’avvilimento della fame, era la strada da percorrere e, quando necessario, vomitare, rivoltare lo stomaco, rovesciarlo. Quella che un tempo era una dentatura perfetta, oggi, appariva completamente sgretolata, scavata, logorata. Il sorriso di Maria, era il sorriso di una vecchia strega. Ma che importava? L’importante era correggere quella partitura stonata, quella musica disarmonica, quell’ eccesso di note carnali dissonanti messe nel modo sbagliato, nel punto sbagliato, ad occupare una spazio sbagliato. Ma non c’era niente da fare; quel “_troppo_” non voleva cedere! la battaglia, sembrava persa. La sconfitta si mostrava, lì, in quell’immagine riflessa dal vecchio specchio ingiallito, conficcato in un telaio di legno, diventato pasto per le tarme. Nonostante gli inumani sacrifici di Maria, l’_essere_ non si lasciava domare ed era sempre troppo presente, troppo partecipe, troppo attuale. Quel corpo, nella sua superflua vitalità, si ostinava con la sua presenza, ad ingombrare, irriducibilmente, lo spazio, ad occuparlo, a insudiciarlo, a imbrattarlo. Uno spazio sporco. In fin dei conti, pensava Maria, non vorrei altro che essere come quella vecchia candela. Consumarmi, lentamente, ridurmi, diminuirmi, rimpicciolirmi fino al punto da poter librarmi nell’aria, con un soffio di vento. Quella candela, che in cambio, per giunta, prodiga la luce. Trasformare l’essere in un bagliore raggiante, splendido e radioso. La materia, buia ed ingombrante, che si tramuta nella leggerezza di un raggio di luce. Quest’idea, quest’ossessione, s’impadronì di Maria e la condusse, prendendola per mano, alla completa negazione dell’essere. In una tersa serata primaverile, Maria rinnovò il suo corpo in un sacro cero. Scese nel cortile della vecchia casa e si diede fuoco. Bruciò, lentamente, svogliatamente, in silenzio. Tutte quelle parole sgrammaticate, quella incerta sintassi carnale, quelle note d’ossa e sangue in lacerante disaccordo, si fecero luce, sfavillio, lucerna del desiderio di immaterialità. Finalmente, lo spazio era sgombro, netto, svuotato, liberato, ripulito. Finalmente, la buia ed ingombrante pesantezza della materia era cessata. Quel foglio di carne si dissolse ingollato dalle fiamme. Ogni centimetro di quel testo denso, dolente, inerte e pesante, venne revocato in fumo. Non rimase, di Maria, che la luce, in viaggio verso l’infinito, verso chissà quali occhi che, ora, potranno leggere un testo leggero e fugace. Lieve come un raggio di sole nel cielo primaverile.
> Come voleva Maria.


... è la storia del più grande e terribile tradi-_mento_ che una persona possa compiere... _pur_-troppo, nessuno ha colto... mi _dis_-piace...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

é una scrittura che mi piace.Molto. per diverse ragioni...

è la prima tra quelle che hai scritto che non mi ha annoiato dalla prima riga, perdona se sono cosi sckietta è un parere assolutamente personale e non credo che tu abbia voglia di compiacere a tutti i costi.


sono di fretta ora, la leggero' con piu' calma piu' tardi per assaporarla meglio con la dovuta attenzione necessaria.

ti diro'.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Se ne stava lì, in piedi, di fronte a quel vecchio specchio ingiallito dal telaio di legno, crivellato dalle tarme. La stanca luce fioca di una vecchia candela, illuminava la piccola stanza da letto che si trovava sul lato est della grande casa. Sparpagliati sul pavimento, gettati alla rinfusa, c’erano libri di matematica, di geometria, di letteratura inglese, d’arte moderna, di musica barocca e di filosofia. La lettura, era il vero amore di Maria. Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, rivelandogli, come per incanto, paesaggi pieni di meraviglia, mondi inattesi e storie avvincenti di eroi e di seducenti eroine. Anche ora, dritta in piedi, nuda, davanti allo specchio, Maria leggeva. Leggeva sé stessa. Soppesava e misurava. Soppesava ogni grammo del suo corpo ridotto ad uno straccio lacerato e misurava ogni centimetro della sua pelle sofferente e biancastra. Da mesi, oramai, non faceva che questo. Non sapeva proprio più che fare. Quella grammatica e quella sintassi della carne, pur ridotta al minimo, non le piacevano. Quel _testo_ fatto di ossa e sangue, le sembrava davvero troppo pesante. Troppo presente. Troppo ingombrante. Bisognava alleggerirlo, consegnarne, almeno una parte, alla non presenza, al _non essere_. Annullarlo. C’era un solo modo per farlo: _digiunare_. La mortificazione della gola, l’avvilimento della fame, era la strada da percorrere e, quando necessario, vomitare, rivoltare lo stomaco, rovesciarlo. Quella che un tempo era una dentatura perfetta, oggi, appariva completamente sgretolata, scavata, logorata. Il sorriso di Maria, era il sorriso di una vecchia strega. Ma che importava? L’importante era correggere quella partitura stonata, quella musica disarmonica, quell’ eccesso di note carnali dissonanti messe nel modo sbagliato, nel punto sbagliato, ad occupare una spazio sbagliato. Ma non c’era niente da fare; quel “_troppo_” non voleva cedere! la battaglia, sembrava persa. La sconfitta si mostrava, lì, in quell’immagine riflessa dal vecchio specchio ingiallito, conficcato in un telaio di legno, diventato pasto per le tarme. Nonostante gli inumani sacrifici di Maria, l’_essere_ non si lasciava domare ed era sempre troppo presente, troppo partecipe, troppo attuale. Quel corpo, nella sua superflua vitalità, si ostinava con la sua presenza, ad ingombrare, irriducibilmente, lo spazio, ad occuparlo, a insudiciarlo, a imbrattarlo. Uno spazio sporco. In fin dei conti, pensava Maria, non vorrei altro che essere come quella vecchia candela. Consumarmi, lentamente, ridurmi, diminuirmi, rimpicciolirmi fino al punto da poter librarmi nell’aria, con un soffio di vento. Quella candela, che in cambio, per giunta, prodiga la luce. Trasformare l’essere in un bagliore raggiante, splendido e radioso. La materia, buia ed ingombrante, che si tramuta nella leggerezza di un raggio di luce. Quest’idea, quest’ossessione, s’impadronì di Maria e la condusse, prendendola per mano, alla completa negazione dell’essere. In una tersa serata primaverile, Maria rinnovò il suo corpo in un sacro cero. Scese nel cortile della vecchia casa e si diede fuoco. Bruciò, lentamente, svogliatamente, in silenzio. Tutte quelle parole sgrammaticate, quella incerta sintassi carnale, quelle note d’ossa e sangue in lacerante disaccordo, si fecero luce, sfavillio, lucerna del desiderio di immaterialità. Finalmente, lo spazio era sgombro, netto, svuotato, liberato, ripulito. Finalmente, la buia ed ingombrante pesantezza della materia era cessata. Quel foglio di carne si dissolse ingollato dalle fiamme. Ogni centimetro di quel testo denso, dolente, inerte e pesante, venne revocato in fumo. Non rimase, di Maria, che la luce, in viaggio verso l’infinito, verso chissà quali occhi che, ora, potranno leggere un testo leggero e fugace. Lieve come un raggio di sole nel cielo primaverile.
> Come voleva Maria.


Ho lottato, riga dopo riga, per non corregegre i tempi della storia, gli errori, le virgole, i riferimenti sbagliati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho letto più in profondità, anche se tu, chen, non ami spesso farlo. Ma io non sono te, per fortuna. E questa storia mi addolora. E mi piace, certo. E mi consuma.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Molto bella. Rende benissimo il dolore. La stanchezza. Il bisogno. E molto di più.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho lottato, riga dopo riga, per non corregegre i tempi della storia, gli errori, le virgole, i riferimenti sbagliati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... prova a correggere... ma attenta... dopo, ti spiego... e non dire che è colpa mia... hi, hi, hi... l'arte, non segue le logiche del significante ma lo piega al significato... l'artista usa tempi e virgole per tentare di smuovere, inceppare, spiazzare, scuotere... 

... battute a parte, sono contento che ti sia piaciuta...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... prova a correggere... ma attenta... dopo, ti spiego... e non dire che è colpa mia... hi, hi, hi... l'arte, non segue le logiche del significante ma lo piega al significato... l'artista usa tempi e virgole per tentare di smuovere, inceppare, spiazzare, scuotere...
> 
> ... battute a parte, sono contento che ti sia piaciuta...


sì, mi è piaciuta. Non mi interessa correggere pubblicamente, perchè non ha senso, ti mando un PM con quello che forse ti è sfuggito, magari editi, visto che ci tieni tanto. Per me può restare anche così.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, mi è piaciuta. Non mi interessa correggere pubblicamente, perchè non ha senso, ti mando un PM con quello che forse ti è sfuggito, magari editi, visto che ci tieni tanto. Per me può restare anche così.


... guarda che l'ho scritta questa mattina alle tre e l'ho buttata giù d'impeto... non l'ho corretta con attenzione ed errori sicuramente ce ne possono essere... comunque mandami tutto per posta... mi farebbe molto piacere...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Settembre 2007)

Io non correggerei una virgola... cete volte una "non-armonia" e' solo un' armonia diversa....


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*

Bella così come è.... lo sgretolamento avviene anche attraverso la scrittura.
Bruja


----------



## nuovo (29 Settembre 2007)

complimenti........


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2007)

...penso non c siano parlole che valga la pena aggiungere!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Settembre 2007)

Mi piace molto. Mi ricorda un pò "pubertà" di Pirandello.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non correggerei una virgola... cete volte una "non-armonia" e' solo un' armonia diversa....


... ti ringrazio amica mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...penso non c siano parlole che valga la pena aggiungere!!!


... grazie, amica mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Mi piace molto. Mi ricorda un pò "pubertà" di Pirandello.


... vuoi mettermi in imb-_arazzo_?... inchiodato ad un muro come un _arazzo_?... io sono una _pul_ce vicino a Pirandello... un _pul_-cinese... hi, hi, hi... ti ringrazio, amica mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bella così come è.... lo sgretolamento avviene anche attraverso la scrittura.
> Bruja


... grazie Bruja...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

nuovo ha detto:


> complimenti........


... ti ringrazio... _nuovo_ amico...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vuoi mettermi in imb-_arazzo_?... inchiodato ad un muro come un _arazzo_?... io sono una _pul_ce vicino a Pirandello... un _pul_-cinese... hi, hi, hi... ti ringrazio, amica mia...


no, però se l'hai letto quel rac-_conto_ ti renderai _conto..._

*;-)*


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Ho scritto una cosa molto simile, da cui ho tratto anche un corto. Davvero molto intenso, traspare l'innocenza del tradimento...complimenti Chen!


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho scritto una cosa molto simile, da cui ho tratto anche un corto. Davvero molto intenso, traspare l'innocenza del tradimento...complimenti Chen!


... grazie Multimodi... sei uno sceneggiatore/regista?...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

la mia gatta piange. miagola con quel suono triste che usano le gatte quando cercano i loro cuccioli e non li trovano più. 
ecco, leggendo il tuo racconto, ho pensato (ed è stato un baleno, nel senso che mentre leggevo il tuo racconto, la gatta mi ha dato la soluzione) che nella vita ci si perde, quando si perde il senso della vita.
la mia gatta ha perso i suoi cuccioli ma non il senso del perché piange. è tutto chiaro per lei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> no, però se l'hai letto quel rac-_conto_ ti renderai _conto..._
> 
> *;-)*


... certo che ho _letto _quel r-_acconto_... tu ci vedi un _anticipo_ per quel _letto_?... un pirandelliano _rateo_ _passivo_?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la mia gatta piange. miagola con quel suono triste che usano le gatte quando cercano i loro cuccioli e non li trovano più.
> ecco, leggendo il tuo racconto, ho pensato (ed è stato un baleno, nel senso che mentre leggevo il tuo racconto, la gatta mi ha dato la soluzione) che nella vita ci si perde, quando si perde il senso della vita.
> la mia gatta ha perso i suoi cuccioli ma non il senso del perché piange. è tutto chiaro per lei.


... e se la soluzione stesse nel non cercare alcun senso nel-_la_ vita... per poter-_li_ accogliere tutti... quando serve... al bisogno... quanto basta...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... grazie Multimodi... sei uno sceneggiatore/regista?...


Sono un po' tutto, Chen...scrivo il racconto, poi la regia, le riprese, il montaggio...è una passione condivisa con un gruppo di amici. Non è lavoro.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e se la soluzione stesse nel non cercare alcun senso nel-_la_ vita... per poter-_li_ accogliere tutti... quando serve... al bisogno... quanto basta...


Finalmente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono un po' tutto, Chen...scrivo il racconto, poi la regia, le riprese, il montaggio...è una passione condivisa con un gruppo di amici. Non è lavoro.


... certo, il tuo _scrivere _non è come il mio... tu scrivi per il linguaggio delle immagini... il cinema è e rimane linguaggio visivo... le parole, sono un accessorio... a volte, piace anche a me guardare a quello che scrivo secondo immagini... CL, PP, Carrello, Dolly... allora, sai tutto di soggetti, sceneggiatura e tratta_-mento_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finalmente...


... calma... calma... sai anche il nome di questa cosa, vero?... non è per tutti... questa medicina... assai amara...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e se la soluzione stesse nel non cercare alcun senso nel-_la_ vita... per poter-_li_ accogliere tutti... quando serve... al bisogno... quanto basta...


certo. ed infatti è questo modo di vedere che provoca quello che poi si traduce in Maria.
il senso della vita, caro Cen, è la con-sa-pe-vo-lez-za.
è l'adesso.
la mia gatta piange perché vive l'adesso. adesso lei è triste perché è consapevole della sua sofferenza, senza attribuirle significati diversi da quello che lei realmente vive.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Riletta.

Densissima, come piace a me.

Molto bella, grazie.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo. ed infatti è questo modo di vedere che provoca quello che poi si traduce in Maria.
> il senso della vita, caro Cen, è la con-sa-pe-vo-lez-za.
> è l'adesso.
> la mia gatta piange perché vive l'adesso. adesso lei è triste perché è consapevole della sua sofferenza, senza attribuirle significati diversi da quello che lei realmente vive.


... consapevolezza di cosa?... consapevolezza di quale contenuto della coscienza?... che significa "_adesso_"?... si vive "real-_mente_" qualcosa?... da contr-_apporre_ all' "_irreal_-mente"?... che significa "_realmente_"?... esiste qualcosa di "_reale_" da vivere real-_mente_?... la tua gatta, _vera_-mente "piange"?... _vera_-mente è "triste"?... e quel piangere e quel suo essere triste è vera-_mente_ a te accessi-_bile_?... puoi tu _de_-scriverlo... real-_mente_?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Riletta.
> 
> Densissima, come piace a me.
> 
> Molto bella, grazie.


... grazie... amica mia...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo, il tuo _scrivere _non è come il mio... tu scrivi per il linguaggio delle immagini... il cinema è e rimane linguaggio visivo... le parole, sono un accessorio... a volte, piace anche a me guardare a quello che scrivo secondo immagini... CL, PP, Carrello, Dolly... allora, sai tutto di soggetti, sceneggiatura e tratta_-mento_...


so poco Chen....quel che serve alla bisogna.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> so poco Chen....quel che serve alla bisogna.


... che poi è quel che basta... Godard, com'è noto, lavorava "_alla cazzo_"...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... consapevolezza di cosa?... consapevolezza di quale contenuto della coscienza?... che significa "_adesso_"?... si vive "real-_mente_" qualcosa?... da contr-_apporre_ all' "_irreal_-mente"?... che significa "_realmente_"?... esiste qualcosa di "_reale_" da vivere real-_mente_?... la tua gatta, _vera_-mente "piange"?... _vera_-mente è "triste"?... e quel piangere e quel suo essere triste è vera-_mente_ a te accessi-_bile_?... puoi tu _de_-scriverlo... real-_mente_?... hi, hi, hi...


Cen, tu hai il pregio di saper complicare anche i concetti semplici.
la tua peculiarità è creare casino.
se tu amassi gli animali nemmeno le faresti queste domande cretine.


ten-te-rò di spiegarti una cosa: se io piango perchè è morto qualcuno, piango perché quel qualcuno mi manca e non perché morendo mi ha lasciata sola.


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se io piango perchè è morto qualcuno, piango perché quel qualcuno mi manca e non perché morendo mi ha lasciata sola.


e cos'è la "mancanza" se non la percezione di una "mutilazione", coscienza della propria solitudine?


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, tu hai il pregio di saper complicare anche i concetti semplici.
> la tua peculiarità è creare casino.
> se tu amassi gli animali nemmeno le faresti queste domande cretine.
> 
> ...


... eppure... amica mia... non erano domande "cretine"... hi, hi, hi... vedi, già dire che un gatto piange perché è triste... hi, hi, hi... si qualifica come il più banale, il più ingenuo, il più puerile... _ANTROPOMORFISMO_... sai cos'è?... hi, hi, hi... il tuo gatto, che ne sa del_ piangere_?... che na sa della _tristezza_?... pensaci... pensaci... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> e cos'è la "mancanza" se non la percezione di una "mutilazione", coscienza della propria solitudine?


... calma, adesso sei finita dritta e filata in braccio alla coscienza... lascia perdere... è prematuro... limitiamoci a capire se un gatto "_piange_"... se un gatto può essere "_triste_"... alla coscienza ci arriviamo dopo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che poi è quel che basta... Godard, com'è noto, lavorava "_alla cazzo_"...


...il disordine che nonostante tutto, si fa bellezza.

p.s.: direi che ha la _tristezza_ di un gatto...inconoscibile, per noi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...il disordine che nonostante tutto, si fa bellezza.
> 
> p.s.: direi che ha la _tristezza_ di un gatto...inconoscibile, per noi.


... ben detto... amico mio... ben detto...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma, adesso sei finita dritta e filata in braccio alla coscienza... lascia perdere... è prematuro... limitiamoci a capire se un gatto "_piange_"... se un gatto può essere "_triste_"... alla coscienza ci arriviamo dopo... hi, hi, hi...


In psicologia biologica, con il termine *consapevolezza* (inglese _awareness_) si intende la percezione e la reazione cognitiva di un animale al verificarsi di una certa condizione o di un evento. La consapevolezza non implica necessariamente la comprensione.
Il concetto di consapevolezza è relativo. Un animale può essere parzialmente consapevole, oppure può essere consapevole a livello subconscio o anche profondamente consapevole di qualcosa. La consapevolezza può essere individuata in uno stato interno, quale ad esempio una sensazione viscerale o la percezione sensoriale di eventi esterni.
La consapevolezza fornisce il materiale "grezzo" a partire dal quale gli animali possono sviluppare delle idee soggettive circa la loro esperienza, il passo successivo alle idee è arrivare a scoprire la parte incoscia, diventando totalmente conscia, questa è l'illuminazione. L'uomo è l'unico animale che può raggiungere questo stato (il picco più alto di consapevolezza).

senti, Cen... non ci ho punto voglia di fare a cazzotti verbalmente con te.
e i tuoi hi hi hi, se posso dirtelo, mi fanno anche un po' incazzare.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Un solo errore grammaticale.
Giusta concitazione sintattita...discreta la punteggiatura.
Avrei evitato il rogo finale...la volontà catartica di Maria è già ben espressa dalla pratica del digiuno, che la consuma e la priva dell'involucro materiale.
Anche stilisticamente, migliore la prima parte.
Comunque buono.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> In psicologia biologica, con il termine *consapevolezza* (inglese _awareness_) si intende la percezione e la reazione cognitiva di un animale al verificarsi di una certa condizione o di un evento. La consapevolezza non implica necessariamente la comprensione.
> Il concetto di consapevolezza è relativo. Un animale può essere parzialmente consapevole, oppure può essere consapevole a livello subconscio o anche profondamente consapevole di qualcosa. La consapevolezza può essere individuata in uno stato interno, quale ad esempio una sensazione viscerale o la percezione sensoriale di eventi esterni.
> La consapevolezza fornisce il materiale "grezzo" a partire dal quale gli animali possono sviluppare delle idee soggettive circa la loro esperienza, il passo successivo alle idee è arrivare a scoprire la parte incoscia, diventando totalmente conscia, questa è l'illuminazione. L'uomo è l'unico animale che può raggiungere questo stato (il picco più alto di consapevolezza).
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... ti distruggo tutto in due secondi: portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_ nel quale si _dimostri _che un gatto ha, _cognitivamente_, una qualche forma di _consapevolezza_... che un gatto sia _consapevole_ di qualcosa... che abbia delle _idee soggettive_... già che ci sei, portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_, nel quale si dimostri che l'illuminazione sia la scoperta della parte inconscia della nostra psiche... la psicoanalisi come via all'illuminazione... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi...

... com'è noto, un gatto, non ri-_conosce_ nemmeno sé stesso se posto davanti ad uno specchio... alla faccia della consapev-_olezza_... e che _olezzo_!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma, adesso sei finita dritta e filata in braccio alla coscienza... lascia perdere... è prematuro... limitiamoci a capire se un gatto "_piange_"... se un gatto può essere "_triste_"... alla coscienza ci arriviamo dopo... hi, hi, hi...


http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio-archivio/391800


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Un solo errore grammaticale.
> Giusta concitazione sintattita...discreta la punteggiatura.
> Avrei evitato il rogo finale...la volontà catartica di Maria è già ben espressa dalla pratica del digiuno, che la consuma e la priva dell'involucro materiale.
> Anche stilisticamente, migliore la prima parte.
> Comunque buono.


... ti ringrazio... un abbraccio fraterno.


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... ti distruggo tutto in due secondi: portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_ nel quale si _dimostri _che un gatto ha, _cognitivamente_, una qualche forma di _consapevolezza_... che un gatto sia _consapevole_ di qualcosa... che abbia delle _idee soggettive_... già che ci sei, portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_, nel quale si dimostri che l'illuminazione sia la scoperta della parte inconscia della nostra psiche... la psicoanalisi come via all'illuminazione... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... com'è noto, *un gatto, non ri-conosce nemmeno sé stesso se posto davanti ad uno specchio*... alla faccia della consapev-_olezza_... e che _olezzo_!... hi, hi, hi...


...e potrebbe aver ragione lui


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

A presto.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e potrebbe aver ragione lui


 
Gia'...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma ti rendi conto?... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi... ti distruggo tutto in due secondi: portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_ nel quale si _dimostri _che un gatto ha, _cognitivamente_, una qualche forma di _consapevolezza_... che un gatto sia _consapevole_ di qualcosa... che abbia delle _idee soggettive_... già che ci sei, portami _un solo studio (e dico UNO)_, nel quale si dimostri che l'illuminazione sia la scoperta della parte inconscia della nostra psiche... la psicoanalisi come via all'illuminazione... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... com'è noto, un gatto, non ri-_conosce_ nemmeno sé stesso se posto davanti ad uno specchio... alla faccia della consapev-_olezza_... e che _olezzo_!... hi, hi, hi...


 
cen, vedi, sei talmente infarcito di concetti da non accorgerti che sei una contraddizione vivente...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Un solo errore grammaticale.
> Giusta concitazione sintattita...discreta la punteggiatura.
> Avrei evitato il rogo finale...la volontà catartica di Maria è già ben espressa dalla pratica del digiuno, che la consuma e la priva dell'involucro materiale.
> Anche stilisticamente, migliore la prima parte.
> Comunque buono.


 
Amina, anche io lo avrei evitato.

In quel contesto lo avrei ritenuto accessoria come immagine.


ma credo che il bello della scrittura stia  proprio in questo, osservare come la sensibilità/personalità di ognuno senta il bisogno di esprimere alcune cose per tacerne altre...

sei d'accordo vero?

e una figura come Chen non poteva che volerla esprimere, anche attraverso il fuoco.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio-archivio/391800


... calma... calma... tutto quello che è riportato in questo articolo era già ben noto prima... è roba _vecchiotta_... e Rifkin è ben conosciuto... già Darwin aveva osservato la strumentalità di alcuni comportamenti animali... come già ben noto è il fatto che delfini e scimpanzè sembrino riconoscersi allo specchio (ma non i gatti)... ma non è abbastanza... d'altra parte, nessuno nega che gli animali provino _qualcosa_ _come_ il dolore... il vero problema sorge quando compiamo l'errore ANTROPOCENTRICO di attribuire ad altre specie la nostra SEMANTICA umana... questo è l'errore chiamato ANTROPOCENTRISMO... guardo all'animale _come se_ fosse un uomo... ne parlo come se fosse un essere umano... che piange, soffre, ride, s'incazza... ma queste cose, le fanno, le pensano, le costruiscono solo gli esseri umani... i quali, unici, hanno una capacità di astrazione che li ha portati a scrivere, ad avere una storia della specie, a condividere significati sociali... quando guardiamo all'animale come se fosse un essere umano, lo trasformiamo in quei cagnetti con il cappottino e lo portiamo dal dottore... lo ESPROPRIAMO della sua natura propria... non lo comprendiamo... riducendolo ad una inaccettabile parodia umana...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cen, vedi, sei talmente infarcito di concetti da non accorgerti che sei una contraddizione vivente...


... dove sono gli studi?... hi, hi, hi... portamene UNO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e potrebbe aver ragione lui


... hi, hi, hi... certa-_mente_...


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Amina, anche io lo avrei evitato.
> 
> In quel contesto lo avrei ritenuto accessoria come immagine.
> 
> ...


Il giudizio è buono.
No. Il bello dellle scrittura è trasmettere. 
L'orrore che Maria sente per il suo involucro materiale e la sua ansia a liberarsene è già perfettamente espresso nel digiuno, che consuma lentamente . Il fuoco ha già una sua bellezza.
E maria non vuole essere bella.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Il giudizio è buono.
> No. Il bello dellle scrittura è trasmettere.
> L'orrore che Maria sente per il suo involucro materiale e la sua ansia a liberarsene è già perfettamente espresso nel digiuno, che consuma lentamente . Il fuoco ha già una sua bellezza.
> E maria non vuole essere *bella*.


... forse Maria "_non vuole essere"_... e basta... boh...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Il giudizio è buono.
> No. Il bello dellle scrittura è trasmettere.
> L'orrore che Maria sente per il suo involucro materiale e la sua ansia a liberarsene è già perfettamente espresso nel digiuno, che consuma lentamente . Il fuoco ha già una sua bellezza.
> E *maria non vuole essere bella*.


L'azione creativa è soggettiva (come tutto del resto...). Disquisire su cosa realmente vuole Maria, da parte nostra non ha senso. Solo il suo creatore può eventualmente supporre qualcosa sui suoi reconditi pensieri e i suoi reali fini.

p.s.: il bello della scrittura è liberarsi.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... tutto quello che è riportato in questo articolo era già ben noto prima... è roba _vecchiotta_... e Rifkin è ben conosciuto... già Darwin aveva osservato la strumentalità di alcuni comportamenti animali... come già ben noto è il fatto che delfini e scimpanzè sembrino riconoscersi allo specchio (ma non i gatti)... ma non è abbastanza... d'altra parte, nessuno nega che gli animali provino _qualcosa_ _come_ il dolore... il vero problema sorge quando compiamo l'errore ANTROPOCENTRICO di attribuire ad altre specie la nostra SEMANTICA umana... questo è l'errore chiamato ANTROPOCENTRISMO... guardo all'animale _come se_ fosse un uomo... ne parlo come se fosse un essere umano... che piange, soffre, ride, s'incazza... ma queste cose, le fanno, le pensano, le costruiscono solo gli esseri umani... i quali, unici, hanno una capacità di astrazione che li ha portati a scrivere, ad avere una storia della specie, a condividere significati sociali... quando guardiamo all'animale come se fosse un essere umano, lo trasformiamo in quei cagnetti con il cappottino e lo portiamo dal dottore... lo ESPROPRIAMO della sua natura propria... non lo comprendiamo... riducendolo ad una inaccettabile parodia umana...


a te mi sa che regalavano solo microscopi a natale e pasqua...
se ti avessero regalato un cane nei tuoi primi 3 anni di vita avresti capito tanto di più.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... forse Maria "_non vuole essere"_... e basta... boh...



Esatto.  Maria non vuole essere.
Questa è l'intuizione del racconto. Questa è la vera bellezza.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... forse Maria "_non vuole essere"_... e basta... boh...


come... boh?
Maria è. lei è il suo egoismo.
ora, Cen, per favore, cerca di capire il senso -almeno- di egoismo.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'azione creativa è soggettiva (come tutto del resto...). Disquisire su cosa realmente vuole Maria, da parte nostra non ha senso. Solo il suo creatore può eventualmente supporre qualcosa sui suoi reconditi pensieri e i suoi reali fini.
> 
> p.s.: il bello della scrittura è liberarsi.



La scrittura come liberazione è terapia. Chiunque può adoperarla.
La scrittura come arte non è uno strumento terapeutico...
Lo scrittore scrive per essere letto. E per essere compreso.
L'individuo qualunque scrive per sfogarsi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te mi sa che regalavano solo microscopi a natale e pasqua...
> se ti avessero regalato un cane nei tuoi primi 3 anni di vita avresti capito tanto di più.


... amica mia... di cani ne ho avuti tanti... ne ho sempre rispettato la _CANINITA'..._ mai ho cercato di sovrapporre ad essa, proiettandola, la mia _UMANITA'_... questo è il vero rispetto per gli animali... il resto sono nostalgie e confusioni da romanticismo animalista...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia... di cani ne ho avuti tanti... ne ho sempre rispettato la _CANINITA'..._ mai ho cercato di sovrapporre ad essa, proiettandola, la mia _UMANITA'_... questo è il vero rispetto per gli animali... il resto sono nostalgie e confusioni da romanticismo animalista...


se è davvero come dici... vuol dire che non hai avuto la fortuna di affezionarti davvero ad un cane. sei stato troppo viziato, Cen.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'azione creativa è soggettiva (come tutto del resto...). Disquisire su cosa realmente vuole Maria, da parte nostra non ha senso. Solo il suo creatore può eventualmente supporre qualcosa sui suoi reconditi pensieri e i suoi reali fini.
> 
> p.s.: il bello della scrittura è liberarsi.


... aspetta Multimodi, io non ne so nulla... non so nemmeno perché mi è venuto così quel racconto... io sono solo l'autore... tu, miciolidia, amina, grande82, bruja, lettrice, amico, Anna (spero di aver ricordato tutti...), potete dirne molto più di quanto ne possa dire io... io posso solamente stare zitto... sono solo il misero l'autore... sono opaco a me stesso...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> il vero problema sorge quando compiamo l'errore ANTROPOCENTRICO di attribuire ad altre specie la nostra SEMANTICA umana... questo è l'errore chiamato ANTROPOCENTRISMO... guardo all'animale _come se_ fosse un uomo... ne parlo come se fosse un essere umano... che piange, soffre, ride, s'incazza... ma queste cose, le fanno, le pensano, le costruiscono solo gli esseri umani... i quali, unici, hanno una capacità di astrazione che li ha portati a scrivere, ad avere una storia della specie, a condividere significati sociali... quando guardiamo all'animale come se fosse un essere umano, lo trasformiamo in quei cagnetti con il cappottino e lo portiamo dal dottore... lo ESPROPRIAMO della sua natura propria... non lo comprendiamo... riducendolo ad una inaccettabile parodia umana...    [/SIZE]


su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, ma adesso sei tu ad aver fatto un passo avanti (ti premeva sapere se un gatto potesse o meno essere triste, o sbaglio?)...
non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, anzi, ma se detti "il tempo" agli altri, quantomeno dovresti seguirlo anche tu... penso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se è davvero come dici... vuol dire che non hai avuto la fortuna di affezionarti davvero ad un cane. sei stato troppo viziato, Cen.


... ma sì, dai, quando non si sa più cosa rispondere... basta ricorrere al solito trito luogo comune... chen?... un viziato!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> La scrittura come liberazione è terapia. Chiunque può adoperarla.
> La scrittura come arte non è uno strumento terapeutico...
> *Lo scrittore scrive per essere letto*. E per essere compreso.
> L'individuo qualunque scrive per sfogarsi...


Qualunque artista crea prima di tutto per se stesso...per l'insopprimibile tensione creativa. L'esser visto o letto arriva dopo. Diversi scrittori famosi hanno asserito che avrebbero continuato a scrivere anche se nessuno li avesse letti. Semplicemente, non potevano farne a meno. L'uomo *è*, prima di ogni altra considerazione.
In ogni caso, non sai cosa, per un singolo individuo, può possedere valore terapeutico. Il tuo (come il mio) è solo un parere dei tanti.


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma sì, dai, quando non si sa più cosa rispondere... basta ricorrere al solito trito luogo comune... chen?... un viziato!... hi, hi, hi...


Chen ti manca un difetto per essere perfetto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta Multimodi, io non ne so nulla... non so nemmeno perché mi è venuto così quel racconto... io sono solo l'autore... tu, miciolidia, amina, grande82, bruja, lettrice, amico, Anna (spero di aver ricordato tutti...), potete dirne molto più di quanto ne possa dire io... io posso solamente stare zitto... sono solo il misero l'autore... sono opaco a me stesso...


La nube della non-conoscenza. Possiamo dirne tutti, certo...ma Maria rimane sola coi suoi fini e i suoi pensieri. E col suo creatore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, ma adesso sei tu ad aver fatto un passo avanti (ti premeva sapere se un gatto potesse o meno essere triste, o sbaglio?)...
> non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, anzi, ma se detti "il tempo" agli altri, quantomeno dovresti seguirlo anche tu... penso.


... anche quando suono... sono sempre un po' in anticipo... metronomi della malora!... vedi, per me è chiaro come il sole che un gatto NON PUO' "_ESSERE TRISTE_"... non sa nemmeno di "_ESSERE_"... quindi... come può "_ESSERE TRISTE_"... prima si _E'_... solo dopo si può essere qualcosa...

... insomma, anch'io adoro gli animali, la natura... ma proprio per questo DEVO riconoscerne l'ALTERITA'... la DIVERSITA'... l'essere ALTRO DA ME e dalla MIA NATURA... questo è il rispetto... non è rispetto RICONDURRE tutto il creato all'antropomorfo... alla logica UMANA... al SENTIRE umano e alle sue concettualizzazioni... al pensiero unico _antropocentrico_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La nube della non-conoscenza. Possiamo dirne tutti, certo...ma Maria rimane sola coi suoi fini e i suoi pensieri. E col suo creatore.


... quando chiesero a James Joyce cosa pensasse dell'Ulisse, egli rispose: "_che ne so? io sono l'autore_"... l'autore non è in grado di rendere trasparente il processo creativo che lo porta a scrivere l'opera... poi, una volta scritta, l'opera è di chi la legge... non sua...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen ti manca un difetto per essere perfetto.


... _di _esser _per_-fet-to _per_ vai _di_ _di_-fet-to...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche quando suono... sono sempre un po' in anticipo... metronomi della malora!... vedi, per me è chiaro come il sole che un gatto NON PUO' "_ESSERE TRISTE_"... non sa nemmeno di "_ESSERE_"... quindi... come può "_ESSERE TRISTE_"... prima si _E'_... solo dopo si può essere qualcosa...
> 
> ... insomma, anch'io adoro gli animali, la natura... ma proprio per questo DEVO riconoscerne l'ALTERITA'... la DIVERSITA'... l'essere ALTRO DA ME e dalla MIA NATURA... questo è il rispetto... non è rispetto RICONDURRE tutto il creato all'antropomorfo... alla logica UMANA... al SENTIRE umano e alle sue concettualizzazioni... al pensiero unico _antropocentrico_...


anch'io, purtroppo, tendo ad anticipare.

adesso, ad esempio, sono già al punto che di chiaro come il sole c'è soltanto la nostra presunzione (di "essere" e di sapere).
se ti chiedessi chi o cosa SEI, cosa mi risponderesti?
fino a che punto si spinge la tua coscienza?
dove si sgretola? se arriva a sgretolarsi...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando chiesero a James Joyce cosa pensasse dell'Ulisse, egli rispose: "_che ne so? io sono l'autore_"... l'autore non è in grado di rendere trasparente il processo creativo che lo porta a scrivere l'opera... poi, una volta scritta, l'opera è di chi la legge... non sua...


Sono d'accordo. L'opera è di tutti. Ma i protagonisti, di nessuno. Sono autonomi nelle loro azioni e negli intenti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> anch'io, purtroppo, tendo ad anticipare.
> 
> adesso, ad esempio, sono già al punto che di chiaro come il sole c'è soltanto la nostra presunzione (di "essere" e di sapere).
> se ti chiedessi chi o cosa SEI, cosa mi risponderesti?
> ...


... la cosa si fa interessante... chi sono e cosa sono?... un costruttore!... gioco con i significati... costruisco "_realtà_"... e costruisco tanti "_io sono_"... poi, ci abito dentro... nell'illusione che quei "_tanti_" siano "_uno solo_"... sono costretto a farlo perché, la fuori, non c'è nulla che abbia IN SE' e PER SE', un significato... se io non gliene do uno... e ogni giorno, costruisco "_chi sono_"... e provo a crederci... finché funziona... quando non funziona più, cambio... ogni giorno, se lo voglio, mi _fa nuovo_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. L'opera è di tutti. Ma i protagonisti, di nessuno. Sono autonomi nelle loro azioni e negli intenti.


... certa-_mente_... Maria appar-_tiene_ a sé stessa... se ne fotte di Chen... una volta che ha _preso_ vita, va avanti da sola... tuttavia, anche lei è quel che TU, lettore, vuoi che sia... quel che TU, lettore, accetti che sia... non può essere di più e non può essere di meno... e allora, vedi, Multimodi, cosa siamo NOI?... delle "Maria"... nulla di più, nulla di meno... _racconti_, che qualcuno legge... e storie che ci racconti-_amo_...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la cosa si fa interessante... chi sono e cosa sono?... un costruttore!... gioco con i significati... costruisco "_realtà_"... e costruisco tanti "_io sono_"... poi, ci abito dentro... nell'illusione che quei "_tanti_" siano "_uno solo_"... sono costretto a farlo perché, la fuori, non c'è nulla che abbia IN SE' e PER SE', un significato... se io non gliene do uno... e ogni giorno, costruisco "_chi sono_"... e provo a crederci... finché funziona... quando non funziona più, cambio... ogni giorno, se lo voglio, mi _fa nuovo_...


la chiave: illusione.
andiamo ancora oltre... esiste un "là fuori"?


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. L'opera è di tutti. Ma i protagonisti, di nessuno. Sono autonomi nelle loro azioni e negli intenti.



Peccato, stiamo diventando banali...


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Sei un terapeuta Chensamurai ? Voglio dire...sei un medico?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Sei un terapeuta Chensamurai ? Voglio dire...sei un medico?



PERCHE', TE NE SERVE UNO?


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> PERCHE', TE NE SERVE UNO?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> la chiave: illusione.
> andiamo ancora oltre... esiste un "là fuori"?


... sì. Esiste un solo grande evento che però è _indifferenziato (_uni_-verso)_ di cui anche tu fai parte... che ti _perturba_ ma non ti _informa _(non ha _significati _da offrirti...)... ciò che ne risulta è determinato da ciò che ti _perturba_ e dalla tua _fisiologia_... per questo la "_realtà_" di un'ape non è la tua, che sei fisiologica-_mente _assoluta-_mente _diversa... tu rilevi ciò che, attraverso costrutti che operano _distinzioni_, assumi come invariante e lo chiami _evento_... quell'evento è il TUO evento... frutto della TUA organizzazione... che incontra qualcosa che la perturba... la TUA reazione la chiami "_evento_"... ecco come TU costruisci quella che chiami "realtà" ma che è solamente UNA delle possibili "realtà"... là fuori, c'è qualcosa, ma è senza significato... indifferenzi-_azione_ totale...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Peccato, stiamo diventando banali...


Ingoiamo questa pillola...che ci vuoi fare...


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Non credevo di aver posto una domanda che infastidisse qualcuno.
Strana reazione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Sei un terapeuta Chensamurai ? Voglio dire...sei un medico?


... sì... ho tre lauree e due specializzazioni... perché?


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Peccato, stiamo diventando banali...


... perché la trovi una considerazione "_banale_"?... secondo me, non lo è... spiegati meglio...


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Semplice curiosità nata dalla lettura del racconto. Nulla di più. Grazie


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Semplice curiosità nata dalla lettura del racconto. Nulla di più. Grazie


... ho molto apprezzato le tue osservazioni... ti ringrazio. Torna ancora a parlare con me.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché la trovi una considerazione "_banale_"?... secondo me, non lo è... spiegati meglio...



Temo di aver offeso qualcuno...non dico che è banale, è un concetto diciamo piuttosto conosciuto.
Non c'è alcun dubbio che i personaggi escono dalla penna dell'autore per poi vivere di vita propria.
Una volta costruito nella mente di uno scrittore il personaggio può divenire attore addirittura nela mente di un altro...molto frequente. E' il potere della letteratura questo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Temo di aver offeso qualcuno...non dico che è banale, è un concetto diciamo piuttosto conosciuto.
> Non c'è alcun dubbio che i personaggi escono dalla penna dell'autore per poi vivere di vita propria.
> Una volta costruito nella mente di uno scrittore il personaggio può divenire attore addirittura nela mente di un altro...molto frequente. E' il potere della letteratura questo.


... guarda che "_banale_" non è un'offesa... comunque, penso che Multimodi intendesse una cosa_ sottil-mente_ diversa... ovvero che i personaggi, sì, escono dalla penna dell'autore e poi hanno vita propria ma, in verità, a volte, si _impossessano_ di quella penna... la fanno propria... anche dopo due righe... capisci?... cosa non così banale... non così scontata... allora, chi è, a quel punto, l'autore?... e chi è il personaggio?...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che "_banale_" non è un'offesa... comunque, penso che Multimodi intendesse una cosa_ sottil-mente_ diversa... ovvero che i personaggi, sì, escono dalla penna dell'autore e poi hanno vita propria ma, in verità, a volte, si _impossessano_ di quella penna... la fanno propria... anche dopo due righe... capisci?... cosa non così banale... non così scontata... *allora, chi è, a quel punto, l'autore?... e chi è il personaggio?*...


Infatti, Chen...intendevo questo. La solita assurda dicotomia "soggetto-oggetto", che la creatività artistica ha il merito di mostrare palesemente falsa.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Mi permetto di dissentire. L'autore mantiene il controllo. L'autore è sempre razionale. Gestisce emozioni, ma con razionalità...il personaggio è una sua creatura. Può sembrare che abbia vita indipendente. In effetti ha vita, ma non indipendentemente dall'autore. Il personaggio prende l'autore e si impossessa della sua penna, solo finchè lo scrittore glielo consente. 
Tu scrivi spesso...e questo lo sai bene.


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

Nel momento in cui crea , l'autore è pura ragione. Controlla le emozioni già provate. Attinge al suo bagaglio di sensazioni.
Così è per lo scrittore, per il musicista, per il pittore. L'arte è anche tecnica.
Il vero artista possiede la tecnica...e non se ne dimentica.
Ecco perchè dico che una cosa è scrivere per terapia, per sfogarsi, e può farlo chiunque, ben altro è "creare".


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì. Esiste un solo grande evento che però è _indifferenziato (_uni_-verso)_ di cui anche tu fai parte... che ti _perturba_ ma non ti _informa _(non ha _significati _da offrirti...)... ciò che ne risulta è determinato da ciò che ti _perturba_ e dalla tua _fisiologia_... per questo la "_realtà_" di un'ape non è la tua, che sei fisiologica-_mente _assoluta-_mente _diversa... tu rilevi ciò che, attraverso costrutti che operano _distinzioni_, assumi come invariante e lo chiami _evento_... quell'evento è il TUO evento... frutto della TUA organizzazione... che incontra qualcosa che la perturba... la TUA reazione la chiami "_evento_"... ecco come TU costruisci quella che chiami "realtà" ma che è solamente UNA delle possibili "realtà"... là fuori, c'è qualcosa, ma è senza significato... indifferenzi-_azione_ totale...


la tua coscienza è ancora salda in una distinzione: il "dentro" che osserva e subisce il "fuori".
portala oltre... 
se anche quello che chiami "l'unico grande evento", se anche l'universo, fosse nient'altro che il TUO universo?
dove finisce la tua "costruzione"?
come verifichi i limiti?


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire. L'autore mantiene il controllo. L'autore è sempre razionale. Gestisce emozioni, ma con razionalità...il personaggio è una sua creatura. Può sembrare che abbia vita indipendente. In effetti ha vita, ma non indipendentemente dall'autore. Il personaggio prende l'autore e si impossessa della sua penna, solo finchè lo scrittore glielo consente.
> Tu scrivi spesso...e questo lo sai bene.


... falso... assoluta-_mente_ falso... l'autore non _gestisce_ emozioni... si fa _attraversare, _secondo vie misteriose, dalle emozioni... che tenta di raccogliere _agitando_ sulla carta delle semplici macchie d'inchiostro... l'imperfetto _significante_... che non basta mai nemmeno a sé stesso... che non basta MAI a raccogliere e rappresentare TUTTO il significato... 

... se l'autore fosse _razionale _come affermi, dovrebbe essere _razionale_ anche _quel che scrive_ e lo _strumento_ che usa dovrebbe poter _riflettere_ in sé stesso_, quella razionalità_... invece, credere che il _lògos_ possa in qualche modo essere _isomorfo al significato_, definirlo intera-_mente_, è metafisica... logocentrismo... rassicurante illusione... ecco perché dalla penna esce l'ignoto... l'_in_-aspettato... che può afferrare la tua penna... la tua mano... che può, infine, anche afferrar-_ti _completa-_mente_... che ti può condurre là dove non t'aspettavi di poter giungere... la scrittura E' ESPLORAZIONE... la scrittura AFFERMA sempre molto di più di quello che l'autore ha scritto... la scrittura non è un viaggio pianificato... su un vagone della metropolitana... la scrittura è un salto nel "_chissà dove_"... e in questo, la scrittura somiglia alla "_fede_"...


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, *rivelandogli*,


Ma non era una "lei"? Scusami Chen... ma .... hihihi... non ho resistito.
Per il racconto: bello. 
P.S. Ma te l'ho già detto! Non mettere la virgola tra il soggetto e il verbo


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui crea , l'autore è pura ragione. Controlla le emozioni già provate. Attinge al suo bagaglio di sensazioni.
> Così è per lo scrittore, per il musicista, per il pittore. L'arte è anche tecnica.
> Il vero artista possiede la tecnica...e non se ne dimentica.
> Ecco perchè dico che una cosa è scrivere per terapia, per sfogarsi, e può farlo chiunque, ben altro è "creare".


... certo che c'é _ANCHE_ la tecnica... ma non vorrai sostenere che la scrittura _E' _solo tecnica... che lì nasce e lì finisce...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> la tua coscienza è ancora salda in una distinzione: il "dentro" che osserva e subisce il "fuori".
> portala oltre...
> se anche quello che chiami "l'unico grande evento", se anche l'universo, fosse nient'altro che il TUO universo?
> dove finisce la tua "costruzione"?
> come verifichi i limiti?


... no, non ho detto che un _dentro _osserva un _fuori_... ho detto che quell'osserv-_azione _è un _dentro-fuori_... è un incontro, che non negando nessuno dei partecipanti, li riassume tutti... quel _riassunto_, è il TUO universo... 
... appunto, il limite alla mia _costruzione_, è nell'elemento_ onto_-logico che mi perturba e nella mia _organizzazione_... significa che non tutte le costruzioni funzionano... e per questo, qualcuno si _ammala_... qualcuno si _ferma_... qualcuno perde _sé stesso_... ciò non toglie che ci siano infinite vie per uscire da un porto, anche quando, da qualche parte, ci sono degli scogli...


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... falso... assoluta-_mente_ falso... l'autore non _gestisce_ emozioni... si fa _attraversare, _secondo vie misteriose, dalle emozioni... che tenta di raccogliere _agitando_ sulla carta delle semplici macchie d'inchiostro... l'imperfetto _significante_... che non basta mai nemmeno a sé stesso... che non basta MAI a raccogliere e rappresentare TUTTO il significato...
> 
> ... se l'autore fosse _razionale _come affermi, dovrebbe essere _razionale_ anche _quel che scrive_ e lo _strumento_ che usa dovrebbe poter _riflettere_ in sé stesso_, quella razionalità_... invece, credere che il _lògos_ possa in qualche modo essere _isomorfo al significato_, definirlo intera-_mente_, è metafisica... logocentrismo... rassicurante illusione... ecco perché dalla penna esce l'ignoto... l'_in_-aspettato... che può afferrare la tua penna... la tua mano... che può, infine, anche afferrar-_ti _completa-_mente_... che ti può condurre là dove non t'aspettavi di poter giungere... la scrittura E' ESPLORAZIONE... la scrittura AFFERMA sempre molto di più di quello che l'autore ha scritto... la scrittura non è un viaggio pianificato... su un vagone della metropolitana... la scrittura è un salto nel "_chissà dove_"... e in questo, la scrittura somiglia alla "_fede_"...


L'autore nel momento in cui crea deve poter controllare ciò che fa. Certamente l'artista attinge all'ignoto...ma nel momento in cui adopera l'ignoto per costruire se ne impossessa, non ne è posseduto. Posso lasciarmi trascinare da ciò che scrivo,ma non possedere. E' sottilmente diverso.
L'autore è razionale nel descrivere anche l'irrazionale. L'autore è separato dal contenuto delle sue opere. Creatore e creatura NON sono la stessa cosa. Anche se può sembrare così. Ma sembra, non é.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> L'azione creativa è soggettiva (come tutto del resto...). Disquisire su cosa realmente vuole Maria, da parte nostra non ha senso. Solo il suo creatore può eventualmente supporre qualcosa sui suoi reconditi pensieri e i suoi reali fini.
> 
> p.s.: il bello della scrittura è liberarsi.


straquoto secula seculorom...


ammenne.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... forse Maria "_non vuole essere"_... e basta... *boh...**[/*quote]


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Se Maria leggesse ora penserebbe a ribruciarsi


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> PERCHE', TE NE SERVE UNO?


----------



## Amina (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo che c'é _ANCHE_ la tecnica... ma non vorrai sostenere che la scrittura _E' _solo tecnica... che lì nasce e lì finisce...



Anche tecnica, ho detto. Non solo. E la tecnica presuppone raziocinio.
Il momento creativo, almeno per me, individua due momenti
Emozioni, esperienze vissute (in prima persona o solo osservate), sensazioni;
Stesura delle stesse.

La dicotomia non è perfetta, ma esiste.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Maria leggesse ora penserebbe a ribruciarsi


 
oddio..è partita la iena...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*iena*

vedrai iche tra qualche ora arriva pure Maria


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oddio..è partita la iena...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedrai iche tra qualche ora arriva pure Maria


No tranquilla che Maria ha altro a cui pensare... e se no, si lavera' i capelli _che e' meglio_


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Smerciula*

Maria _c'ha probblemi_, ma mica e' scema...


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> L'autore nel momento in cui crea deve poter controllare ciò che fa. Certamente l'artista attinge all'ignoto...ma nel momento in cui adopera l'ignoto per costruire se ne impossessa, non ne è posseduto. Posso lasciarmi trascinare da ciò che scrivo,ma non possedere. E' sottilmente diverso.
> L'autore è razionale nel descrivere anche l'irrazionale. L'autore è separato dal contenuto delle sue opere. *Creatore e creatura NON sono la stessa cosa*. Anche se può sembrare così. Ma sembra, non é.


Invece si. Il processo creativo è un evento nel quale soggetto ed oggetto collidono.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Amina ha detto:


> L'autore nel momento in cui crea deve poter controllare ciò che fa. Certamente l'artista attinge all'ignoto...ma nel momento in cui adopera l'ignoto per costruire se ne impossessa, non ne è posseduto. Posso lasciarmi trascinare da ciò che scrivo,ma non possedere. E' sottilmente diverso.
> L'autore è razionale nel descrivere anche l'irrazionale. L'autore è separato dal contenuto delle sue opere. Creatore e creatura NON sono la stessa cosa. Anche se può sembrare così. Ma sembra, non é.


... ti basti sapere, e lo si sa da più di un secolo, che l'IO rappresenta una minima parte della nostra psiche... la cui parte maggiore, l'ES, ha logiche completa-_mente_ diverse... e che galleggiamo sull'ignoto ch'è dentro di noi... a noi inaccessibile, inafferrabile... ma che ci influenza in maniera deter-_minante_... che ci possiede, eccome!... che, se è il caso, ci travolge come fuscelli... il racconto, come i _personaggi _dell'ES, se lo vogliono, ti possono travolgere... la scrittura, si può fare SIMBOLO... capisci?


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedrai iche tra qualche ora arriva pure Maria


Si, dentro l'ulna...ahò micia, s'è data focooooo


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedrai iche tra qualche ora arriva pure Maria


... Maria è una storia vera... comunque, se vi va di rider-_ne_... fate pure... si può fare dell'umorismo anche su queste cose... lo imparo qui... ora...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Maria è una storia vera... comunque, se vi va di rider-_ne_... fate pure... si può fare dell'umorismo anche su queste cose... lo imparo qui... ora...


Ammore non ti incazzare... anzi si, incazzati... gli uomini *incazzosi *sono molto piu' attraenti...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Maria è una storia vera... comunque, se vi va di rider-_ne_... fate pure... si può fare dell'umorismo anche su queste cose... lo imparo qui... ora...


 

Chen...scusa..eddai...pensavo al personaggio...

Non alla Persona.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, dentro l'ulna...ahò micia, s'è data focooooo


 
piantala..che poi chen si incazza con me


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore non ti incazzare... anzi si, incazzati... gli uomini incazzosisono molto piu' attraenti...


*Suinola.*


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*O, Scrofala.*


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

Ho aperto un thread per voi... ma deve essere ancora supervisionato da Giuva'


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread per voi... ma deve essere ancora supervisionato da Giuva'








 ammore...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non ho detto che un _dentro _osserva un _fuori_... ho detto che quell'osserv-_azione _è un _dentro-fuori_... è un incontro, che non negando nessuno dei partecipanti, li riassume tutti... quel _riassunto_, è il TUO universo...
> ... appunto, il limite alla mia _costruzione_, è nell'elemento_ onto_-logico che mi perturba e nella mia _organizzazione_... significa che non tutte le costruzioni funzionano... e per questo, qualcuno si _ammala_... qualcuno si _ferma_... qualcuno perde _sé stesso_... ciò non toglie che ci siano infinite vie per uscire da un porto, anche quando, da qualche parte, ci sono degli scogli...


certo, ma è proprio "l'incontro", o la percezione che tu hai, o PENSI di avere, di questo "incontro", il punto.
perchè ci sia incontro (o riassunto, o reazione, o interazione) occorre ammettere l'esistenza di un "fuori", di "altro" da te, infatti tu ammetti l'esistenza di quel "solo grande evento" che è per te l'universo.
ed io ti chiedevo: sei certo, o puoi essere certo, che ESISTA questo universo, questo Altro da TE?
e DOVE è?


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Maria è una storia vera... comunque, se vi va di rider-_ne_... fate pure... si può fare dell'umorismo anche su queste cose... lo imparo qui... ora...


In effetti è vero, si può fare su ogni cosa. Come diceva fra' Guglielmo ad Adso, il riso è un discriminante...ciò che merita, resiste al suo potere dissacratorio.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti basti sapere, e lo si sa da più di un secolo, che l'IO rappresenta una minima parte della nostra psiche... la cui parte maggiore, l'ES, ha logiche completa-_mente_ diverse... e che galleggiamo sull'ignoto ch'è dentro di noi... a noi inaccessibile, inafferrabile... ma che ci influenza in maniera deter-_minante_... che ci possiede, eccome!... che, se è il caso, ci travolge come fuscelli... il racconto, come i _personaggi _dell'ES, se lo vogliono, ti possono travolgere... la scrittura, si può fare SIMBOLO... capisci?


o, sarà che,come dice Novalis:“Cerchiamo dappertutto l’assoluto e troviamo sempre e soltanto delle cose”?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti è vero, si può fare su ogni cosa. Come diceva fra' Guglielmo ad Adso, il riso è un discriminante...ciò che merita, resiste al suo potere dissacratorio.


vero vero.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> certo, ma è proprio "l'incontro", o la percezione che tu hai, o PENSI di avere, di questo "incontro", il punto.
> perchè ci sia incontro (o riassunto, o reazione, o interazione) occorre ammettere l'esistenza di un "fuori", di "altro" da te, infatti tu ammetti l'esistenza di quel "solo grande evento" che è per te l'universo.
> ed io ti chiedevo: sei certo, o puoi essere certo, che ESISTA questo universo, questo Altro da TE?
> e DOVE è?


... sì, esiste, perché IO partecipo alla SUA costruzione... attraverso atti di distinzione... ogni atto percettivo è il prodotto di una o più distinzioni che TU compi rispetto a qualcosa... che per me è l'unico grande evento che chiamo universo... TU inventi, costruendola, la "_realtà_"... e lo fai cercando di mantenere la tua organizzazione... quindi, i significati che TU produci, sono sempre soggettivi... e le realtà infinite... anche se alcune _funzionano _e altre no... c'è, quindi, un auto-inganno inevitabile... di fronte a questo, puoi fare benissimo come gli idealisti e dir-_ti_ che tutto è un TUO prodotto... ma ti troveresti a fare i conti con il fatto che non tutte le "_realtà_" funzionano... ci sono "_cose_" con le quali ti trovi inevitabilmente a fare i conti... qualsiasi sia il TUO personale modo di costruirle... io dico che possiamo parlare solamente della nostra conoscenza... che coincide con il nostro modo di edificare la "realtà"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> o, sarà che,come dice Novalis:“Cerchiamo dappertutto l’assoluto e troviamo sempre e soltanto delle cose”?


... special-_mente _se cerchi nel posto sbagliato?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*

Senza attaccarsi al detto o all'idea di nessuno, il tuo racconto a me dice della neg-azione di sè, del rifiuto dell'essere per ambire al rientro nel nulla.
Il fallimento "embrionale" di un'esistenza mai spesa, un'immanenza non vissuta ed una trascendenza negata. Il "gran rifiuto" vitale. 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero vero.


... se per te le cose stanno così, quando morirà la tua mamma... avvisami... verrò a ridere al suo funerale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senza attaccarsi al detto o all'idea di nessuno, il tuo racconto a me dice della neg-azione di sè, del rifiuto dell'essere per ambire al rientro nel nulla.
> Il fallimento "embrionale" di un'esistenza mai spesa, un'immanenza non vissuta ed una trascendenza negata. Il "gran rifiuto" vitale.
> Bruja


... ti ringrazio per le tue considerazioni, amica mia...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se per te le cose stanno così, quando morirà la tua mamma... avvisami... verrò a ridere al suo funerale... hi, hi, hi...


cioè... non capisci un acca di quello che gli altri ti scrivono, preso come sei a fare il narciso con i tuoi pensieri.
ho capito una cosa di te, Cen: tu scrivi in questo forum perchè ami rileggerti.


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, esiste, perché IO partecipo alla SUA costruzione... attraverso atti di distinzione... ogni atto percettivo è il prodotto di una o più distinzioni che TU compi rispetto a qualcosa... che per me è l'unico grande evento che chiamo universo... TU inventi, costruendola, la "_realtà_"... e lo fai cercando di mantenere la tua organizzazione... quindi, i significati che TU produci, sono sempre soggettivi... e le realtà infinite... anche se alcune _funzionano _e altre no... c'è, quindi, un auto-inganno inevitabile... di fronte a questo, puoi fare benissimo come gli idealisti e dir-_ti_ che tutto è un TUO prodotto... ma ti troveresti a fare i conti con il fatto che non tutte le "_realtà_" funzionano... ci sono "_cose_" con le quali ti trovi inevitabilmente a fare i conti... qualsiasi sia il TUO personale modo di costruirle... io dico che possiamo parlare solamente della nostra conoscenza... che coincide con il nostro modo di edificare la "realtà"...


le realtà che "non funzionano", non funzionano secondo quale parametro, quale logica?
parametro e logica "costruite" da chi?

"ci sono cose con le quali ti trovi inevitabilmente a fare i conti... qualsiasi sia il tuo personale modo di costruirle".
qualsiasi? 
si può dire "qualsiasi"? si può uscire dalla propria soggettività?


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> le realtà che "non funzionano", non funzionano secondo quale parametro, quale logica?
> parametro e logica "costruite" da chi?
> 
> "ci sono cose con le quali ti trovi inevitabilmente a fare i conti... qualsiasi sia il tuo personale modo di costruirle".
> ...


... le "_realtà_" che non funzionano sono quelle che, una volta edificate, costruite, ti fanno _stare male_... quelle che non ti permettono più di andare avanti... quelle che si rivelano dei _vicoli ciechi_... dei _mondi morti e immobili_... la psicoterapia serve proprio a favorire costruzioni diverse... alternative... _vitali_...

... posso uscire dalla mia soggettività, ovvero dal mio mondo, ed entrare nel mondo dell'altro, se provo a _sospendere_ i significati con i quali ho costruito il mio... questo, è il fenomeno della comprensione... che ha vari gradi e ordini... ma che ti permette di accedere ai _significati _dell'altro senza ridurlo ai tuoi...


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le "_realtà_" che non funzionano sono quelle che, una volta edificate, costruite, ti fanno _stare male_... quelle che non ti permettono più di andare avanti... quelle che si rivelano dei _vicoli ciechi_... dei _mondi morti e immobili_... la psicoterapia serve proprio a favorire costruzioni diverse... alternative... _vitali_...
> 
> ... posso uscire dalla mia soggettività, ovvero dal mio mondo, ed entrare nel mondo dell'altro, se provo a _sospendere_ i significati con i quali ho costruito il mio... questo, è il fenomeno della comprensione... che ha vari gradi e ordini... ma che ti permette di accedere ai _significati _dell'altro senza ridurlo ai tuoi...


abbiamo cambiato... "tonalità", ma va benissimo anche questa.

sospendere... mi piace "sospendere i propri significati" come sinonimo di comprensione dell'altro.
è fare un po' di spazio dentro di sè, accogliere... 
tu lo fai? riesci a farlo?


----------



## dubbio (1 Ottobre 2007)

*strano....*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Maria è una storia vera... comunque, se vi va di rider-_ne_... fate pure... si può fare dell'umorismo anche su queste cose... lo imparo qui... ora...


Pareva avessi detto che era frutto della tua fantasia... costrutto della tua realtà?


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

bea ha detto:


> abbiamo cambiato... "tonalità", ma va benissimo anche questa.
> 
> sospendere... mi piace "sospendere i propri significati" come sinonimo di comprensione dell'altro.
> è fare un po' di spazio dentro di sè, accogliere...
> tu lo fai? riesci a farlo?


... cambiato tonalità in che senso?... sospendere i miei significati E' il mio lavoro... hi, hi, hi... come ben sai, sto cercando di rispondere semplicemente a questioni molto complesse... le tue domande richiederebbero l'uso di termini tecnici che non posso di certo usare qui... insomma, devo farmi capire anche da chi non ha conoscenze specifiche... non posso risponderti parlando di sistemi autopoietici o del mantenimento dei rapporti di organizzazione o delle strutture dissipative... anche se le questioni lo richiederebbero... hi, hi, hi...
... comunque mi ha fatto piacere discutere con te a questo livello... a presto... a domani... ciao.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Ottobre 2007)

dubbio ha detto:


> Pareva avessi detto che era frutto della tua fantasia... costrutto della tua realtà?


... hai _l'occhio lungo_, amico dubbio... infatti è solo _pura fantasia_ ma ciò che è accaduto quando ho detto che si trattava di una storia "_vera_", dovrebbe averti insegnato qualcosa sugli esseri umani e sulle loro reazioni... hi, hi, hi... capito, amico mio?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dubbio (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai _l'occhio lungo_, amico dubbio... infatti è solo _pura fantasia_ ma ciò che è accaduto quando ho detto che si trattava di una storia "_vera_", dovrebbe averti insegnato qualcosa sugli esseri umani e sulle loro reazioni... hi, hi, hi... capito, amico mio?... hi, hi, hi...


In parole povere, la solita provocazione


----------



## aliseo (1 Ottobre 2007)

No...la solita cakata!!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

E' favoloso vedere  come puntualmente spariscono determinati utenti,ma arrivano una valanga di cloni...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai _l'occhio lungo_, amico dubbio... infatti è solo _pura fantasia_ ma ciò che è accaduto quando ho detto che si trattava di una storia "_vera_", dovrebbe averti insegnato qualcosa sugli esseri umani e sulle loro reazioni... hi, hi, hi... capito, amico mio?... hi, hi, hi...



Chen, non ti dare troppa importanza, le "scuse" fatte non sono per la balla della storia vera e, credimi  dubito  che qualcuno ci sia cascato, semplicemente perche'  stavamo "cazzaggiando" sul tuo post e sulla tua "creatura"... quindi calmo che tutta  questa intelligenza non  l'hai  e, aggiungo, non scambiambare la cortesia per stupidita'... Thanks


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

> <P>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' favoloso vedere come puntualmente spariscono determinati utenti,ma arrivano una valanga di cloni...


 
falli diverti'...tanto loro ci credono che non sono riconoscibili

e la cortesia non  costa molto.


----------



## bea (1 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cambiato tonalità in che senso?... sospendere i miei significati E' il mio lavoro... hi, hi, hi... come ben sai, sto cercando di rispondere semplicemente a questioni molto complesse... le tue domande richiederebbero l'uso di termini tecnici che non posso di certo usare qui... insomma, devo farmi capire anche da chi non ha conoscenze specifiche... non posso risponderti parlando di sistemi autopoietici o del mantenimento dei rapporti di organizzazione o delle strutture dissipative... anche se le questioni lo richiederebbero... hi, hi, hi...
> ... comunque mi ha fatto piacere discutere con te a questo livello... a presto... a domani... ciao.


ah, ecco... è il tuo lavoro.
cambiato tonalità nel senso di aver avvertito uno "scarto", un passaggio di livello... diciamo pure che abbiamo solo "anticipato" in direzioni differenti, ma, provando a "sospendere i miei significati" (smontarli e rimontarli con nuovi pezzi mi diverte ancora di più), ti seguo volentieri in qualsiasi contesto.
anche a me ha fatto piacere discutere con te... e ti ringrazio.
domani temo di non poter esserci, ma conto di ritrovarti presto.
ciao.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Letti e micia...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> falli diverti'...tanto loro ci credono che non sono riconoscibili
> 
> e la cortesia non costa molto.


 


























Scusate le ghignate ma sembrate due gelosine che fanno le risentite perchè ha dato attenzione ad altri/e!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai _l'occhio lungo_, amico dubbio... infatti è solo _pura fantasia_ ma ciò che è accaduto quando ho detto che si trattava di una storia "_vera_", dovrebbe averti insegnato qualcosa sugli esseri umani e sulle loro reazioni... hi, hi, hi... capito, amico mio?... hi, hi, hi...


Quali reazioni, Chen?
Che poi, vorrei capire quale differenza c'è tra una storia vera e una no...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, non ti dare troppa importanza, le "scuse" fatte non sono per la balla della storia vera e, credimi dubito che qualcuno ci sia cascato, semplicemente perche' stavamo "cazzaggiando" sul tuo post e sulla tua "creatura"... quindi calmo che tutta questa intelligenza non l'hai e, aggiungo, non scambiambare la cortesia per stupidita'... Thanks


... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... infatti, tutto normale... tutto tranquillo... ma allora, perché t'incazzi tanto?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quali reazioni, Chen?
> Che poi, vorrei capire quale differenza c'è tra una storia vera e una no...


... ciao, amico mio... vera o in-_ventata_, sempre di storia trattasi... per quanto ri-_guarda_ la _re_-azione di alcu-_n_-_e_, mi riferivo alla facilità con la quale è possi-_bile_ _sol_-levare una _ventata_... di colpa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè... non capisci un acca di quello che gli altri ti scrivono, preso come sei a fare il narciso con i tuoi pensieri.
> ho capito una cosa di te, Cen: tu scrivi in questo forum perchè ami rileggerti.


... ti ho fatto male, eh?... hi, hi, hi... comunque avvisami... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... infatti, tutto normale... tutto tranquillo... ma allora, perché t'incazzi tanto?... hi, hi, hi...


Chen, spera di non leggermi mai incazzata


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate le ghignate ma sembrate due gelosine che fanno le risentite perchè ha dato attenzione ad altri/e!!!


Feddy non diere cazzate alle 8.50... sono solo al primo caffe'


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao, amico mio... vera o in-_ventata_, sempre di storia trattasi... per quanto ri-_guarda_ la _re_-azione di alcu-_n_-_e_, mi riferivo alla facilità con la quale è possi-_bile_ _sol_-levare una _ventata_... di colpa...


Appunto, ciò che conta è la storia.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao, amico mio... vera o in-_ventata_, sempre di storia trattasi... per quanto ri-_guarda_ la _re_-azione di alcu-_n_-_e_, mi riferivo alla facilità con la quale è possi-_bile_ _sol_-levare una _ventata_... di colpa...


 
Buon giorno Chen.

Credo di aver compreso quello che volevi significare con questa ventata di " colpa", le tue provocazioni per osservare le dinamiche del gruppo, e soprattutto dei singoli le ritengo interessanti ....e questa  lo è stata ...!!!

Ma in questo caso , come giustamente ti ha fatto osservare lettrice, hai confuso la ingenuita' con la cortesia, e questo probabilmente per una formazione che appartiene alla tua personalità della quale tu conosci perfettamente i perimetri.



Buon giorno a Tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, spera di non leggermi mai incazzata


 

io vorrei leggerti





mi manca ancora questo pezzo.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io vorrei leggerti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bestia 

	
	
		
		
	


	









M'incazzo raramente ma quando m'incazzo divento una belva... cambia pure la voce


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è la storia del più grande e terribile tradi-_mento_ che una persona possa compiere... _pur_-troppo, nessuno ha colto... mi _dis_-piace...


Non ho letto il resto ma sono d'accordo. E' quello che le persone fanno quotidianamente. Tradire se stessi. Più facile che combattere, molto più facile... Anche se credo che una volta cominciata la strada le possibilità siano soltanto andare avanti o distruggersi, vivere senza identità...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*allora*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Chiederemo di inserire l'audio per l'occasione.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiederemo di inserire l'audio per l'occasione.



BESTIA


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Chen.
> 
> Credo di aver compreso quello che volevi significare con questa ventata di " colpa", le tue provocazioni per osservare le dinamiche del gruppo, e soprattutto dei singoli la ritengo interessante ....e lo è stata ...!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao miciotta.
Il forum è il laboratorio, e i nick le sue cavie ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma non bisogna mai dimenticare che l'osservatore e l'osservato si scambiano i ruoli, in ogni momento.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bestia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In nomine Patris...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In nomine Patris...



CAPRONE


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, spera di non leggermi mai incazzata


... non hai mai visto me... _in_-cazzato... hi, hi, hi... comunque, _in_-cazzati e poi vieni da me... che ti _*metto sotto*_... hi, hi, hi...

... un giorno ti racconterò cosa succede quando m'incazzo vera-_mente... _hanno dovuto chiamare il muratore per riparare i danni ai muri di casa_..._ e il falegname per le porte_..._ e il giardiniere per un nuovo albero spezzato in due con una _tibiata_... l'automobile gliel'ho sfondata a pugni e calci... un po' di allenamento... 

... il Pelide, quello _dell'ira funesta_, a me, mi fa il solletico... capito?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CAPRONE

























Beh visto che sta diventando una gara...se solo vedeste me, quando m'incazzo!!!
Diffondono l'allarme tzunami, la protezione civile proclama il codice rosso, suonano le sirene antiaeree ...e non aggiungo altro


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh visto che sta diventando una gara...se solo vedeste me, quando m'incazzo!!!
> Diffondono l'allarme tzunami, la protezione civile proclama il codice rosso, suonano le sirene antiaeree ...e non aggiungo altro


... e chiami il tuo amico Chen... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chiami il tuo amico Chen... hi, hi, hi...


...certo caro Chen! Ed anche Lettrice..."I tre dell'incazzo selvaggio" !


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...certo caro Chen! Ed anche Lettrice..."I tre dell'incazzo selvaggio" !


... aspetta, Lettrice la sistemo io... ci penso io a metterla con il _pancino di sotto_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao miciotta.
> Il forum è il laboratorio, e i nick le sue cavie ...
> 
> 
> ...


 

Io per fretta non l'ho scritto...ma l'ho penzato


grazie MM.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, Lettrice la sistemo io... ci penso io a metterla con il _pancino di sotto_... hi, hi, hi...


Io credo che esista anche la possibilità che sia Lettrice a sistemare te, caro Chen...occhio a non sottovalutare la sua natura-iena


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> BESTIA


 


YESSS...
_asinus asinum fricat.
_


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io per fretta non l'ho scritto...ma l'ho penzato
> 
> 
> grazie MM.


de nada, gattas!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

gattas ci covas 

	
	
		
		
	


	










sono idiota 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 rido da sola.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Covonis felix


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

sua maestà...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sua maestà...


Felix regis in fabulas


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sua maestà...


 
te l'ho arrubatos.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io credo che esista anche la possibilità che sia Lettrice a sistemare te, caro Chen...occhio a non sottovalutare la sua natura-iena


... impossibile... ho domato bestie molto più feroci... ferocissime... e poi è sola... le iene sono pericolose solo in branco... insomma, con le amiche... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> te l'ho arrubatos.


bueno...es muy fico esto felinos.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Felix regis in fabulas


... vieni da me... che ti _scartavetro il pelo_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... impossibile... ho domato bestie molto più feroci... ferocissime... e poi è sola... le iene sono pericolose solo in branco... insomma, con le amiche... hi, hi, hi...


...ma io verrei portandomi dietro anche tutte le altre mie personalita', non solo Lettrice...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non hai mai visto me... _in_-cazzato... hi, hi, hi... comunque, _in_-cazzati e poi vieni da me... che ti _*metto sotto*_... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... un giorno ti racconterò cosa succede quando m'incazzo vera-_mente... _hanno dovuto chiamare il muratore per riparare i danni ai muri di casa_..._ e il falegname per le porte_..._ e il giardiniere per un nuovo albero spezzato in due con una _tibiata_... l'automobile gliel'ho sfondata a pugni e calci... un po' di allenamento...
> 
> ... il Pelide, quello _dell'ira funesta_, a me, mi fa il solletico... capito?... hi, hi, hi...


 
e ma che cazzo, Cen... mi sa che i tuoi per te hanno discusso un piano assicurativo particolareggiato, come nel caso di catastrofi naturali


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> te l'ho arrubatos.


Mi pare nu poco lommo...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho fatto male, eh?... hi, hi, hi... comunque avvisami... hi, hi, hi...


in effetti oggi mi fa male un braccio...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...ma io verrei portandomi dietro anche tutte le altre mie personalita', non solo Lettrice...


... benissimo... sono un esperto... _ops_, _ero _un esperto... in orge... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti oggi mi fa male un braccio...


... come sta la tua mamma?... hi, hi, hi... ricordati, eh?...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo... sono un esperto... _ops_, _ero _un esperto... in orge... hi, hi, hi...


Perche' eri?... comunque l'uno contro uno e' sempre il piu' interessante... tu porta il pupattolo _che mi sta simpatico assai_


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come sta la tua mamma?... hi, hi, hi... ricordati, eh?...


spetta va che tocco ferro... non è che porti pure un po' sfiga?
so che scherzi, ma la mamma non si tocca!


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' eri?... comunque l'uno contro uno e' sempre il piu' interessante...


... perché ho smesso di fare _cazzate_... almeno di quel genere... non mi vanno più... sono cambiato...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché ho smesso di fare _cazzate_... almeno di quel genere... non mi vanno più... sono cambiato...


Interessante... a cosa si deve il cambiamento?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*a sproposito.*

mi hanno detto che tra le vent'enni ora va di moda il cosidetto panino.

na donna, e due omoli.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> spetta va che tocco ferro... non è che porti pure un po' sfiga?
> so che scherzi, ma la mamma non si tocca!


... hai ragione... sto scherzando... e comunque, la mamma non si tocca!...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che tra le vent'enni ora va di moda il cosidetto panino.
> 
> na donna, e due omoli.


I giovani d'oggi non si fanno mancare proprio nulla...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Interessante... a cosa si deve il cambiamento?


... ti ricordi la storia che ho raccontato quando sono entrato qui?... ebbene, una di quelle ragazze, la più giovane, mi ha fatto capire che, a volte, seppur senza volerlo, si possono fare danni enormi... non sono riuscito, ancora, a parlarne con nessuno... pensavo di scrivere in privato a Bruja... e un giorno, quando me la sentirò, lo farò... bene, quella cosa che è successa dopo l'orgia, mi impedirà di fare altre cazzate di quel tipo... per sempre... per sempre...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che tra le vent'enni ora va di moda il cosidetto panino.
> 
> na donna, e due omoli.


detto anche la "donna sandwich" 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ottimo per l'ora di pranzo...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ricordi la storia che ho raccontato quando sono entrato qui?... ebbene, una di quelle ragazze, la più giovane, mi ha fatto capire che, a volte, seppur senza volerlo, si possono fare danni enormi... non sono riuscito, ancora, a parlarne con nessuno... pensavo di scrivere in privato a Bruja... e un giorno, quando me la sentirò, lo farò... bene, quella cosa che è successa dopo l'orgia, mi impedirà di fare altre cazzate di quel tipo... per sempre... per sempre...


 
stai dicendo la verità?


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che tra le vent'enni ora va di moda il cosidetto panino.
> 
> na donna, e due omoli.


... se è per questo andava di moda anche prima... hi, hi, hi... uno squallore... con due donne e un uomo è molto meglio... molto meglio...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ricordi la storia che ho raccontato quando sono entrato qui?... ebbene, una di quelle ragazze, la più giovane, mi ha fatto capire che, a volte, seppur senza volerlo, si possono fare danni enormi... non sono riuscito, ancora, a parlarne con nessuno... pensavo di scrivere in privato a Bruja... e un giorno, quando me la sentirò, lo farò... bene, quella cosa che è successa dopo l'orgia, mi impedirà di fare altre cazzate di quel tipo... per sempre... per sempre...


Si mi ricordo... una volta una persona mi disse che si puo' uccidere senza uccidere...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> detto anche la "donna sandwich"
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   bah


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ricordi la storia che ho raccontato quando sono entrato qui?... ebbene, una di quelle ragazze, la più giovane, mi ha fatto capire che, a volte, seppur senza volerlo, si possono fare danni enormi... non sono riuscito, ancora, a parlarne con nessuno... pensavo di scrivere in privato a Bruja... e un giorno, quando me la sentirò, lo farò... bene, quella cosa che è successa dopo l'orgia, mi impedirà di fare altre cazzate di quel tipo... per sempre... per sempre...


 
senti ma... non è che per caso ti chiami Mele di cognome? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ok, dai, scusa... era per stemperare il clima...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se è per questo andava di moda anche prima... hi, hi, hi... uno squallore... con due donne e un uomo è molto meglio... molto meglio...


per il tuo Egolo


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stai dicendo la verità?


... certa-_mente_... non puoi nemmeno immaginare cos'è saltato fuori dopo... una cosa da incubo... comunque ho rimediato molto bene e lei, ora, sta bene... è felice...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bah


Devo rispondere seriamente... queste cose vanno bene per chi non capisce un cavolo del sesso... e le 20enni a quanto pare sono a quel livello... benche' dubito sia una pratica esclusiva delle 20enni..


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certa-_mente_... non puoi nemmeno immaginare cos'è saltato fuori dopo... una cosa da incubo... comunque ho rimediato molto bene e lei, ora, sta bene... è felice...


 
mumble..mumble...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per il tuo Egolo


... no, anche... diciamo... come dire... _meccanicamente_... non so come spiegarti... e ti assicuro che quando l'ho fatto, c'è stato il massimo rispetto reciproco... ero molto giovane... era una mia amica... e lo siamo ancora... nulla di volgare... ma non ho apprezzato granché...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo rispondere seriamente... queste cose vanno bene per chi non capisce un cavolo del sesso... e le 20enni a quanto pare sono a quel livello... benche' dubito sia una pratica esclusiva delle 20enni..


 

hai ragione...e sai bene che non bisogna avere 20 anni per non capirne un tub.


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si mi ricordo... una volta una persona mi disse che si puo' uccidere senza uccidere...


... esatta-_mente_... proprio così... quella persona, sapeva quel che diceva...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, anche... diciamo... come dire... _meccanicamente_... non so come spiegarti... e ti assicuro che quando l'ho fatto, c'è stato il massimo rispetto reciproco... ero molto giovane... era una mia amica... e lo siamo ancora... nulla di volgare... ma non ho apprezzato granché...


 
compriendo...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione...e sai bene che non bisogna avere 20 anni per non capirne un tub.


No infatti... se devo essere sincera lo accetto piu' da una 20enne che da un 50enne... per il semplice motivo che non si vive il tempo a ritroso... nel senso che ogni eta' ha le sue esperienze... Chen non me le smerigliare oggi ok?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... esatta-_mente_... proprio così... quella persona, sapeva quel che diceva...



E' un prete... durante una confessione a 12 anni, prima della mia cresima... non lo dimentichero' mai


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No infatti... se devo essere sincera lo accetto piu' da una 20enne che da un 50enne... per il semplice motivo che non si vive il tempo a ritroso... nel senso che ogni eta' ha le sue esperienze... Chen non me le smerigliare oggi ok?


... senti, ma tu, hai mai provato?... o parli in linea teorica?... chi ha provato, sa... conosce la questione e, in genere, provato un paio di volte... lascia perdere... cosa diversa, invece, è un uomo con due donne... è molto dolce... piacevole... non invasivo... privo di violenza... e di effetti collaterali...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, ma tu, hai mai provato?... o parli in linea teorica?... chi ha provato, sa... conosce la questione e, in genere, provato un paio di volte... lascia perdere... cosa diversa, invece, è un uomo con due donne... è molto dolce... piacevole... non invasivo... privo di violenza... e di effetti collaterali...


Ho provato entrambe le combinazioni... tempo fa


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho provato entrambe le combinazioni... tempo fa


... e allora sai... allora conosci...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho provato entrambe le combinazioni... tempo fa


Ma va? E la pensi come Chen?


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? E la pensi come Chen?


... sia chiaro, non sto dando un giudizio morale... sto solo esponendo quello che ho appreso di me attra-_verso_ quelle esperienze... non è _gene_-ralizzabile... vale per me... e solo per me...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sia chiaro, non sto dando un giudizio morale... sto solo esponendo quello che ho appreso di me attra-_verso_ quelle esperienze... non è _gene_-ralizzabile... vale per me... e solo per me...


Non mi interessa il giudizio morale ma l'esperienza, per quello  volevo capire se per un uomo e per una donna il risultato dell'esperienza fosse condivisibile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi interessa il giudizio morale ma l'esperienza, per quello volevo capire se per un uomo e per una donna il risultato dell'esperienza fosse condivisibile...


... non per un uomo e per una donna... ma per Chen e per Lettrice... sottile forse, ma _fonda_-mentale...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non per un uomo e per una donna... ma per Chen e per Lettrice... sottile forse, ma _fonda_-mentale...


certo, per Chen e per Lettrice... ma Lettrice non mi risponde!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo, per Chen e per Lettrice... ma Lettrice non mi risponde!!!!


... sta tentando, inutil-_mente_, di mettere assieme le idee per _scarabocchiare_ un'_im_-probabile risposta... sai, alla sua età... l'abbiocco post prandiale... hi, hi, hi... sono passati tantissimi anni... tanti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sta tentando, inutil-_mente_, di mettere assieme le idee per _scarabocchiare_ un'_im_-probabile risposta... sai, alla sua età... l'abbiocco post prandiale... hi, hi, hi... sono passati tantissimi anni... tanti... hi, hi, hi...


Sai che, io lavoro... e mangio pure... non scarabocchio... caprone


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi interessa il giudizio morale ma l'esperienza, per quello  volevo capire se per un uomo e per una donna il risultato dell'esperienza fosse condivisibile...


Entrambe le esperienze sono state positive... con due uomini non credo di avver avvertito nessuna "violenza" o "indelicatezza" forse a causa della natura "ambigua" dei due... ma se devo essere sincera ho preferito l'esperienza con due donne... la trovo piu' sensuale come cosa... come lo raccontai sul forum tempo fa..


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai che, io lavoro... e mangio pure... non scarabocchio... caprone


... e ancora non rispondi... quindi, è come dico io... hi, hi, hi... 

... vieni da me dai... ti metto col _pancino di sotto_... devi essere una gran bella donna... ne sono sicuro... con quel caratterino... sai che fuochi d'artificio... io e tu... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Entrambe le esperienze sono state positive... con due uomini non credo di avver avvertito nessuna "violenza" o "indelicatezza" forse a causa della natura "ambigua" dei due... ma se devo essere sincera ho preferito l'esperienza con due donne... la trovo piu' sensuale come cosa... come lo raccontai sul forum tempo fa..


... insomma, alla fine, la pensi come me... nella sostanza, intendo...


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Insomma non ce n'è.....*

.... ogni tot mi tocca postarre questa frase!!!

"SIGNORE MANTIENIMI SEMPRE IL SENSO DEL RIDICOLO VISTO CHE TUTTO IL RESTO ME LO DAI CON ABBONDANZA....!

Felice giornata bella gente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... insomma, alla fine, la pensi come me... nella sostanza, intendo...



In sostanza si...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ogni tot mi tocca postarre questa frase!!!
> 
> "SIGNORE MANTIENIMI SEMPRE IL SENSO DEL RIDICOLO VISTO CHE TUTTO IL RESTO ME LO DAI CON ABBONDANZA....!
> 
> ...


Sto perdendo pure quello...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ogni tot mi tocca postarre questa frase!!!
> 
> "SIGNORE MANTIENIMI SEMPRE IL SENSO DEL RIDICOLO VISTO CHE TUTTO IL RESTO ME LO DAI CON ABBONDANZA....!
> 
> ...


... anche tu, Bruja, lo sai che mi piaci da morire... la bellezza aristotelica del tuo pensiero non può essere negata dalla tua materialità, quindi, devi essere tornita e definita come una statua rinascimentale... me lo dice il principio di non contraddizione... fondamento dell'esser-_ci_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Entrambe le esperienze sono state positive... con due uomini non credo di avver avvertito nessuna "violenza" o "indelicatezza" forse a causa della natura "ambigua" dei due... ma se devo essere sincera ho preferito l'esperienza con due donne... la trovo piu' sensuale come cosa... come lo raccontai sul forum tempo fa..


Niente gelosie?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ogni tot mi tocca postarre questa frase!!!
> 
> "SIGNORE MANTIENIMI SEMPRE IL SENSO DEL RIDICOLO VISTO CHE TUTTO IL RESTO ME LO DAI CON ABBONDANZA....!
> 
> ...


Hai bisogno della manina?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buena dia!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Niente gelosie?


Quali gelosie? Non e' una relazione... ne una cosa fissa... non e' "The Dreamers"...


----------



## Bruja (2 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai bisogno della manina?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo quello che ho saputo sugli Acquari non sono certa di volerti affidare una delle mie manine!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quali gelosie? Non e' una relazione... ne una cosa fissa... non e' "*The Dreamers"..*.


...e meno male


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e meno male



Mazza quant'e' brutto quel film...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mazza quant'e' brutto quel film...


... lascia perdere il film!... tra cinque minuti devo andare allo studio... e vorrei darti al più presto una lavoratina al tornio... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mazza quant'e' brutto quel film...


Il peggiore di Bertolucci...


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere il film!... tra cinque minuti devo andare allo studio... *e vorrei darti al più presto una lavoratina al tornio...* che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


Questa te la rubo, Chen!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa te la rubo, Chen!!!


... hi, hi, hi... vedrai che lavo-_retto_ alla Lettrice... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere il film!... tra cinque minuti devo andare allo studio... e vorrei darti al più presto una lavoratina al tornio... che ne dici?... hi, hi, hi...


Ok... ci incontriamo in piazza Dam alle 20.00.. si puntuale pleazzzz


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok... ci incontriamo in piazza Dam alle 20.00.. si puntuale pleazzzz


... si va al "_Grand Krasnapolsky_"?... ci sono già stato con una bella olandesina... è vicinissimo a piazza Dam... duecento metri in tutto... se ricordo bene...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... si va al "_Grand Krasnapolsky_"?... ci sono già stato con una bella olandesina... è vicinissimo a piazza Dam... duecento metri in tutto... se ricordo bene...


E' in piazza Dam...


----------



## Old chensamurai (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' in piazza Dam...


... infatti... ho passato dei bei momenti lì dentro... indimenticabili... vai in Scrivendo.it  e leggi il successo che ha avuto il mio racconto di "Maria"... è un sito per scrittori... alcuni dilettanti, altri già affermati... sono tutti terribili... se scrivi cazzate ti massacrano... il mio racconto è piaciuto molto e è stato letto in pochi giorni da centinaia di persone...


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quali gelosie? Non e' una relazione... ne una cosa fissa... non e' "The Dreamers"...


Non l'ho visto e poi pare sia bruttarello forte (il film eh)... Ovvero senza uomo di riferimento vuoi dire? Beh ma è altra cosa allora...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' in piazza Dam...


Ehhh si, mappy non è più quello di una volta!!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok... ci incontriamo in piazza Dam alle 20.00.. si puntuale pleazzzz


 
cavoli io vengo spessissimo lì i miei uffici sono al  Royal Damcenter.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cavoli io vengo spessissimo lì i miei uffici sono al  Royal Damcenter....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ti direi "che culo"... ma visto che ci vico posso solo star zitta


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cavoli io vengo spessissimo lì i miei uffici sono al Royal Damcenter....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Andiamo bene...tra un po' ti ritrovi mezzo forum sotto casa, Letti


----------



## Lettrice (2 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Andiamo bene...tra un po' ti ritrovi mezzo forum sotto casa, Letti


Basta che non si piazzino tutti di fronte alla vetrina che mi spaventano la clientela


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Ottobre 2007)

*iena e MM*

vi perdo e non vi seguo...


e mi illumino di gioia nel rileggervi...

o cari...
o amati...

lillo deve andare a fare pipi'.


----------



## Nobody (2 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta che non si piazzino tutti di fronte alla vetrina che mi spaventano la clientela


----------



## anonimaa (5 Ottobre 2007)

Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*????*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vi perdo e non vi seguo...
> 
> 
> e mi illumino di gioia nel rileggervi...
> ...


 
Cos'è tutto questo spleen alla Byron?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Ecco qua..*



anonimaa ha detto:


> Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


 
Poi capitano le mine vaganti anonime in cerca di attenzione; non credo sia una prescrizione medica il passare da questo forum, basta astenersi... ma quella in caso sarebbe la scelta "intelligente"!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (5 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi capitano le mine vaganti *anonime *in cerca di attenzione; non credo sia una prescrizione medica il passare da questo forum, basta astenersi... ma quella in caso sarebbe la scelta "intelligente"!
> Bruja


...non usiamo parole avventate


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non usiamo parole avventate


Mai negare nulla alle persone se non costa niente!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


Ma chi sarai tu che ti celi dietro un anonimato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Cosa fa la gelosia certe volte...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


cosa vuol dire m45lavorare?
è simile a 6.1stronzo?


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


 
Soliti utenti???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E quanti ne vuoi?

Ma siete fissati con le denuncie!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Sempre i soliti utenti....sempre le solite leccate di sedere...le solite cazzate....che palle!!Non mi mancate voi e le stronzate dello psico scrittore!!!Ma andate a m45lavorare...che vi denuncio....!


... hi, hi, hi... invidia, eh?...


----------



## anonimaa (5 Ottobre 2007)

Invidia di cosa?di queste poesie patetiche?nessun riscontro,nessuna contrapposizione...una comunella tra infelici che non hanno altro da fare che commentare le boiate di un disgraziato che a nostre spese invece di lavorare scrive minchiate?ma fateci il piacere....!!!Che poi son sempre i soliti...solo i soliti...che palle!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Invidia di cosa?di queste poesie patetiche?nessun riscontro,nessuna contrapposizione...una comunella tra infelici che non hanno altro da fare che commentare le boiate di un disgraziato che a nostre spese invece di lavorare scrive minchiate?ma fateci il piacere....!!!Che poi son sempre i soliti...solo i soliti...che palle!!


e tu da fare non hai altro?


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

*anonimaa*

Tu hai ragione...ma che vuoi, questo ci passa il convento.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Invidia di cosa?di queste poesie patetiche?nessun riscontro,nessuna contrapposizione...una comunella tra infelici che non hanno altro da fare che commentare le boiate di un disgraziato che a nostre spese invece di lavorare scrive minchiate?ma fateci il piacere....!!!Che poi son sempre i soliti...solo i soliti...che palle!!



E tu che ne sai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ancora la vecchia storia del "vi leggo da parecchio  ma non sono registrato" 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dai su registrati e di le stesse cose... poi se ne puo' pure parlare dei tuoi bisogni di attenzione inappagati...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione...ma che vuoi, questo ci passa il convento.


Alla fine la colpa è sempre della badessa!!


----------



## Iris (5 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Alla fine la colpa è sempre della badessa!!


Certo, se stesse attenta non permetterebbe la circolazione di superalcoolici e sostanze stupefacenti


----------



## Lettrice (5 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo, se stesse attenta non permetterebbe la circolazione di superalcoolici e sostanze stupefacenti


E poi io che faccio?


----------



## anonimaa (5 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice e tu che devi fare?il niente...il nulla e non hai bisogno di alcolici o stupefacenti...ti riesce bene al naturale...il niente!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Ottobre 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Lettrice e tu che devi fare?il niente...il nulla e non hai bisogno di alcolici o stupefacenti...ti riesce bene al naturale...il niente!!


... sì, sì... hai ragione... hai ragione... adesso vai... dai... hi, hi, hi... da brava... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## anonimaa (5 Ottobre 2007)

Ma da soli non sapete difendervi?possibile che vi spalleggiate nelle cazzate e mai in interazioni costruttive?Cazzo avete piu di 30 anni dio santo...adesso ho da lavorare ma avrei cmq smesso di leggervi....che squallore!Ma squallore o scquallore chen???hiihihihihihi


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2007)

*con zimapatia*



anonimaa ha detto:


> Invidia di cosa?di queste poesie patetiche?nessun riscontro,nessuna contrapposizione...una comunella tra infelici che non hanno altro da fare che commentare le boiate di un disgraziato che a nostre spese invece di lavorare scrive minchiate?ma fateci il piacere....!!!Che poi son sempre i soliti...solo i soliti...che palle!!


1. ma che ti frega se a loro piacciono. ti hanno tolto qualcosa?

2 . se tu sei felice buon per te.ma pare che ti roda ..invece

3,. quali spese? rinfacci anche di avere contribuito al mantenimento del forum...

4. si capisce perfettamente chi tu sia.

5. se ti spacchi le palle non leggere, e te l'ho già detto una volta, il problema è solo uno, e sai qual'è.


Ciao bella anonimaa


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Ssssttttttt*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> 1. ma che ti frega se a loro piacciono. ti hanno tolto qualcosa?
> 
> 2 . se tu sei felice buon per te.ma pare che ti roda ..invece
> 
> ...


 

Non disturbare, lei lavora! Siamo noi che cazzeggiamo... ma siamo abbastanza liberali da far finta che ci importi quel che dice dandole seguito! Confonde l'educazione con l'espressione di un'opinione.
Comunque credo che ignorare sia la susseguente modalità educativa !
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (5 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Se ne stava lì, in piedi, di fronte a quel vecchio specchio ingiallito dal telaio di legno, crivellato dalle tarme. La stanca luce fioca di una vecchia candela, illuminava la piccola stanza da letto che si trovava sul lato est della grande casa. Sparpagliati sul pavimento, gettati alla rinfusa, c’erano libri di matematica, di geometria, di letteratura inglese, d’arte moderna, di musica barocca e di filosofia. La lettura, era il vero amore di Maria. Maria non poteva, davvero, fare a meno dei suoi libri; li cullava, li accarezzava, li coccolava, li amava e loro, amavano lei, rivelandogli, come per incanto, paesaggi pieni di meraviglia, mondi inattesi e storie avvincenti di eroi e di seducenti eroine. Anche ora, dritta in piedi, nuda, davanti allo specchio, Maria leggeva. Leggeva sé stessa. Soppesava e misurava. Soppesava ogni grammo del suo corpo ridotto ad uno straccio lacerato e misurava ogni centimetro della sua pelle sofferente e biancastra. Da mesi, oramai, non faceva che questo. Non sapeva proprio più che fare. Quella grammatica e quella sintassi della carne, pur ridotta al minimo, non le piacevano. Quel _testo_ fatto di ossa e sangue, le sembrava davvero troppo pesante. Troppo presente. Troppo ingombrante. Bisognava alleggerirlo, consegnarne, almeno una parte, alla non presenza, al _non essere_. Annullarlo. C’era un solo modo per farlo: _digiunare_. La mortificazione della gola, l’avvilimento della fame, era la strada da percorrere e, quando necessario, vomitare, rivoltare lo stomaco, rovesciarlo. Quella che un tempo era una dentatura perfetta, oggi, appariva completamente sgretolata, scavata, logorata. Il sorriso di Maria, era il sorriso di una vecchia strega. Ma che importava? L’importante era correggere quella partitura stonata, quella musica disarmonica, quell’ eccesso di note carnali dissonanti messe nel modo sbagliato, nel punto sbagliato, ad occupare una spazio sbagliato. Ma non c’era niente da fare; quel “_troppo_” non voleva cedere! la battaglia, sembrava persa. La sconfitta si mostrava, lì, in quell’immagine riflessa dal vecchio specchio ingiallito, conficcato in un telaio di legno, diventato pasto per le tarme. Nonostante gli inumani sacrifici di Maria, l’_essere_ non si lasciava domare ed era sempre troppo presente, troppo partecipe, troppo attuale. Quel corpo, nella sua superflua vitalità, si ostinava con la sua presenza, ad ingombrare, irriducibilmente, lo spazio, ad occuparlo, a insudiciarlo, a imbrattarlo. Uno spazio sporco. In fin dei conti, pensava Maria, non vorrei altro che essere come quella vecchia candela. Consumarmi, lentamente, ridurmi, diminuirmi, rimpicciolirmi fino al punto da poter librarmi nell’aria, con un soffio di vento. Quella candela, che in cambio, per giunta, prodiga la luce. Trasformare l’essere in un bagliore raggiante, splendido e radioso. La materia, buia ed ingombrante, che si tramuta nella leggerezza di un raggio di luce. Quest’idea, quest’ossessione, s’impadronì di Maria e la condusse, prendendola per mano, alla completa negazione dell’essere. In una tersa serata primaverile, Maria rinnovò il suo corpo in un sacro cero. Scese nel cortile della vecchia casa e si diede fuoco. Bruciò, lentamente, svogliatamente, in silenzio. Tutte quelle parole sgrammaticate, quella incerta sintassi carnale, quelle note d’ossa e sangue in lacerante disaccordo, si fecero luce, sfavillio, lucerna del desiderio di immaterialità. Finalmente, lo spazio era sgombro, netto, svuotato, liberato, ripulito. Finalmente, la buia ed ingombrante pesantezza della materia era cessata. Quel foglio di carne si dissolse ingollato dalle fiamme. Ogni centimetro di quel testo denso, dolente, inerte e pesante, venne revocato in fumo. Non rimase, di Maria, che la luce, in viaggio verso l’infinito, verso chissà quali occhi che, ora, potranno leggere un testo leggero e fugace. Lieve come un raggio di sole nel cielo primaverile.
> Come voleva Maria.


....a 18 anni mi sarei potuta rispecchiare in Maria.....e anche ora.....belle righe, non cambiare una virgola, ti prego..


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Oi Bru'*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non disturbare, lei lavora! Siamo noi che cazzeggiamo... ma siamo abbastanza liberali da far finta che ci importi quel che dice dandole seguito! Confonde l'educazione con l'espressione di un'opinione.
> Comunque credo che ignorare sia la susseguente modalità educativa !
> Bruja


 
diciamo che vorrebbe essere_ confusa_ tra tanti ma non ci riesce.


Mi spiace.

Ma dormiremo comunque Bruja...e che continui ad essere felice.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2007)

*amor*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....a 18 anni mi sarei potuta rispecchiare in Maria.....e anche ora.....belle righe, non cambiare una virgola, ti prego..


 

che  ti succede?

non si puo' rimediare?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Ecco Freddi e a tutti*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusate le ghignate ma sembrate due gelosine che fanno le risentite perchè ha dato attenzione ad altri/e!!!


spiegami questo intervento. con risata nervosetta.


oppure...se qualcuno riesce a dimostrarmi che il problema è un altro...

sarò lieta di ascoltarlo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....a 18 anni mi sarei potuta rispecchiare in Maria.....e anche ora.....belle righe, non cambiare una virgola, ti prego..


 
... ti ringrazio, amica mia...


----------

